# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Karlovac - kolko ima forumasa/ica iz Ka i okolice??? - 3

## Honey

_ovo je nastavak topica Karlovac - kolko ima forumasa/ica iz Ka i okolice??? - 2_ 

Cure, idemo? :D 




> Baby fitness i u Karlovcu
> KARLOVAC - I u Karlovcu je formiran Unicefov stručni tim za provođenje njihove kampanje "Prve tri su najvažnije". Voditeljica tima je doktorica Gordana Došen, karlovačka pedijatrica, zatim psihologica iz Dječjeg vrtića Karlovac Ana Rupčić, te viši fizioterapeut Ivana Simić i zajedno će održati šest besplatnih radionica baby fitnessa.
> Način je to da se masažom, razvojnom gimnastikom i psihološkom potporom spriječi poremećaje u ranom odnosu majka-dojenče, pojasnila je dr. Došen.
> 
> - Znamo da recepta za dobro roditeljstvo nema. Dijete uči nas, mi učimio njega i istovremeno od njega. Putem tih signala koje dijete pokazuje svojoj majci odnosno roditeljima i koje majka zna prepoznati, ostvaruje se bolja bliskost i suradnja s djetetom, a dodir majke s dječjom kožom kroz te vježbe je u biti najvažniji u tom času - kazala je dr. Došen.
> 
> Baby fitness namijenjen je bebama od prvog do 12.-og mjeseca starosti i njihovim roditeljima. Radionice u Karlovačkoj županiji održavat će se sve do srpnja, dva puta mjesečno.
> 
> - Baby fitness radionice pod pokroviteljstvom UNICEF-a, u našoj županiji predviđene su tijekom svibnja, lipnja i srpnja. Mi ćemo ih organizirati u svim mjestima gdje se za to pokaže potreba i interes. Radionice će se održavati u Karlovcu u prostorijama "Poliklinike dr. Došen" na Petra Zrinskog 7, a u ostalim mjestima u dogovoru s ljudima koji će nam pomoći u organizaciji, to su uglavnom ili zdravstvene ustanove ili vrtići - dodala je dr. Došen.
> ...


http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti/?v=23219

----------


## bobaibeba

To se treba ići s bebom?Ili mogu i prije nego rodim?I ja bi rado otišla,ako ništa onda bi mogla u 6. ili 7. mjesecu.Ustvari,nazvat ću pa da vidim.Jesi ti pitala?

----------


## Honey

Nisam još pitala. Tražim društvo pa da idemo skupa.
Ako hoćeš ići sad, posudit ću ti ja bebu   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

Da, moraš ići s bebom. To ti je BABY fitness.   :Wink:  
Danas kod dr. Došen vidjela sam slike s prve radionice.

----------


## bobaibeba

Ma,to sam i mislila da treba s bebom.Ja sam mislila ponijeti kakvu lutku pa da se učim   :Laughing:  
A niš budem se požurila roditi pa stižemo i nas dvije.

----------


## nicols

Prenosim ovu vijest sa portala Radio Mrežnice http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti/?v=23289:

KARLOVAC - Grad Karlovac povećat će iduće godine pomoć za novorođenčad koja sada iznosi tisuću kuna. Najavio je to dogradonačelnik Josip Zaborski, ističući kako je to jedna od mjera, iako minimalna, kojom se nastoji poboljšati katastrofalna demografska slika.
- To ćemo na godinu sigurno učiniti. Neke sredine stvarno idu u neobično visoke naknade, mi toliko ne možemo jer, hvala Bogu, u Karlovcu se rađa značajan broj djece. Opet, s druge strane, uz državu, koja također pomaže, te Karlovačka županija, ali kod nas je demografska situacija katastrofalna i sami moramo procijeniti što nam je moguće učiniti - priče Zaborski.

Ističe kako je niz mjera kojima se indirektno nastoji pomoći u poboljšanju demografske slike – od vrtića, jednosmjenskog rada škola, pa do zapošljavanja, a povećanje iznosa za novorođene bebe, kaže, ono je što Grad može učiniti konkretno.
- Sigurno je da ćemo u idućem proračunu povećati sredstva, ali to nisu neki veliki pomaci, neće biti ekspanzije rođene djece samo zbog toga što Grad ili Županija jednokratno dadu nekakav novac. To je minimum koji moramo učiniti, ali to je pomak, ono što možemo konkretno učiniti. Ali, posredno, tu je puno drugih stvari - od osiguranja vrtića i škola, do svega onoga što se čini da se poboljaša život - rekao je Zaborski.

----------


## Matilda

Dakle, cure (i dečki), idemo na treće sljedeće godine?   :Laughing:

----------


## nicols

> Dakle, cure (i dečki), idemo na treće sljedeće godine?


ah, mi ne spadamo pod grad karlovac  :Sad: 

ništa od akcije   :Laughing:

----------

Bok cure i decki!
Vidim da se spominjao  *baby fitness*...mogu doci i trudnice i zainteresirani kao promatraci, samo se javite na navedeni broj.

----------


## Matilda

Sljedeća baby fitness radionica bit će 2. lipnja u 17 sati u Poliklinici dr. Došen, Trg P.Zrinskog 7 (Korzo).

Najave na tel. 098 611 400.

Radionica je besplatna.

----------


## Honey

Mi smo se prijavili  :D

----------


## bobaibeba

Zvat ću i ja sutra pa ako ne rodim do tada da malo vidim!

----------


## Honey

Kako, kako se zaboga naručiti na uzv kukova na ortopediji na Švarči??!!!

Zovem već dva tjedna na dva broja (608352 i 608090) i nitko se ne javlja. Zovem neki treći broj (isto ortopedija) i kažu mi da zovem na te brojeve, to su njihovi šalteri. Nicols ode danas gore, a oni rade do 14h pa nije niš obavio. Kaj stvarno trebamo ići tamo ujutro samo da se naručimo?
Gdje su?

----------


## Matilda

Nazovi u 7 ujutro. Ja jesam.
A bit ćeš naručena za mjesec i pol. Toliko smo mi čekali. I morali smo produžiti uputnicu. :Rolling Eyes:  
Na web stranici bolnice možeš vidjeti listu naručenih (osobe su označene inicijalima).
Bilo bi puno lakše da se naručuješ preko web stranice. Ispuniš i klik.

Današnji događaj. Stvarno ne kužim mame koje mrcvare svoju djecu. Vraćam se danas kući oko pola 11, već je vruće. Ide mama i dijete u kolicima od godine dana. Plače. Urla. Prži sunce, sve treperi. Nigdje hlada. A dijete crveno u licu, bez kape, bez suncobrana (bio je sklopljen), bez ikakve zaštite. Stvarno ne znam kak joj nije jasno da je djetetu možda vruće pa plače.

I pozdrav roditeljima koji neće reći dobar dan jer se brinem za sigurnost njihovog djeteta u prometu. Moj savjet povećava sigurnost djeteta, sprječava ozljede, spašava život, vaša (ne)briga i kršenje zakona samo ga ugrožava. Na žalost u Hrvatskoj postoje roditelji čija su djeca poginula jer njihovi roditelji nisu imali 10 sekundi vremena zavezati ih. Vaše dijete nije vreća krumpira.

----------


## Honey

A zato nam se ped. smijao kad smo pitali kada moramo ići na uzv, rekao je "odite sutra" i ovak   :Laughing: 

(sestra nam je napisala uputnicu bez datuma  :Smile:  )

----------


## Honey

Skočite OVDJE  i čestitajte!!!

----------


## Matilda

Za bobu i bebicu   :Heart:  

Hajde honey, pliz, pliz, 
napiši kak je bilo na fitnessu.  :D

----------


## Honey

> Hajde honey, pliz, pliz, 
> napiši kak je bilo na fitnessu.  :D


Kaj sam ja dežurni zamorac za tečajeve i fitnesse   :Laughing:  

No dobro, bili smo.
Mogli ste nam se pridružiti, ali imate još prilika  :Wink: 

Bilo je dosta vruće taj dan pa su bebice bile nervozne. Nemojte mi zamjeriti što nema previše detalja jer nisam od kukanja i kmečanja puno mogla pratiti. Tamo se bebice nisu dale previše gnjaviti s masažom i vježbanjem, ali nam doma super ide  :D Ova moja šmizla se nakon dva dana vježbanja okrenula s leđa na trbuh, s tri mjeseca i par dana. Sad se okreće na sve strane.
Na početku je psihologica pričala o važnosti "prve tri" i povezujućem roditeljstvu. Pa smo učili kako se masiraju bebice. Izdrepali ih. Onda smo radili vježbice za motorički razvoj. Izrastezali ih. Inače, sve što smo vidjeli na tečaju imate na UNICEF-ovom DVD-u "Prve 3", koji smo dobili na kraju tečaja (imam jednog već doma, iz novina, pa ako nekome treba...).
Na kraju smo se slikali.

Zanimljivo kako na svim aktivnostima i događajima u gradu koji se tiču djece i roditeljstva srećem jedne te iste ljude, nije toliko ni čudno  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

> Mogli ste nam se pridružiti, ali imate još prilika


Trebali smo, ali nisam imala kamo s M. A da je vodim sa sobom, njoj bi bilo zanimljivo prvih 15 minuta, a i ne bih se mogla koncentrirati na J i sebe.




> Zanimljivo kako na svim aktivnostima i događajima u gradu koji se tiču djece i roditeljstva srećem jedne te iste ljude, nije toliko ni čudno


X

----------


## Matilda

Eto, karlovački roditelji postali neodgovorni.




> Brojni roditelji ne slušaju upozorenja i neodgovorno izlažu djecu sunčevim zrakama. Sunce šteti najmlađima, neki roditelji ne mare.
> 
> Zaštitite svoje najmlađe
> 
> KARLOVAC - Unatoč brojnim upozorenjima liječnika da se djecu do godine dana ne izlaže suncu zbog štetnih, katkad i smrtonosnih posljedica, mnogim roditeljima to očito nije dovoljno.
> Upravo posljednjih dana kada vrućine već ujutro dosežu svoj maksimum, brojne majke, očevi ili bake, bezbrižno i bez pretjerane zaštite svoje najmlađe neodgovorno odvode u šetnju.
> Pedijatrica Gordana Došen upozorava da djeca te dobi smiju biti samo u hladu.
> - Djecu treba zaštiti i biti s njima u hladu. Nikako s njima ne bi trebalo u toj dobi ići direktno na sunce. Da bi im se olakšale vrućine treba im omogućiti dovoljan unos tekućine, te ih odijenuti u vrlo laganu pamučnu odjeću koja ne prijanja uz tijelo - kazala je dr. Došen.
> I nešto stariji mališani na suncu ne bi smjeli boraviti kad je ono najjače. Ali ako vas i vaše dijete podne ipak zatekne na cesti, budite spremni - imajte šeširić, "sun block" kremu za sunčanje, dobrodošle su i sunčane naočale, te dovoljno tekućine.
> ...


Dojite li svoje dijete, dovoljno mu je majčino mlijeko. Ne treba prokuhane vode.

----------


## Matilda

I čudo jedno da smo mi u nečemu prvi.




> Prvi u Hrvatskoj dobili potvrdu
> 13 karlovačkih autobusa sigurno za prijevoz djece
> 
> KARLOVAC - 13 autobusa karlovačkog Autotransporta prvi su u Hrvatskoj dobili potvrdu da udovoljavaju uvjetima za prijevoz djece.
> 
> Riječ je o autobusima marke BMC, proizvedenima prošle godine. 
> Za razliku od ostalih, ovi autobusi imaju ugrađene sigurnosne pojaseve, ABS i sklopku za smanjenje opasnosti od požara.

----------


## andjelak

Akcija roda i policije vezano za autosjedalice u Klc polučila poražavajuće rezultate,mislim na broj vozila u kojoj su djeca bez sjedalica..Grozno je kad vidim skoro u svakom autu male kikače oko 2-3 godine kako bez sjedalice hopsaju u autu tijekom vožnje :/ 
Matilda malo više info o toj akciji?!!

----------


## Honey

Ima ovdje jedna vijest:
http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti/?v=24112

----------


## Matilda

Evo cijela info iz prve ruke.
Na početku moram reći da imamo jako dobru suradnju s karlovačkim policajcima, ovo je akcija na njihovu inicijativu, malo većeg razmjera, nakon nekoliko blic kontrola ispred vrtića, sad smo bili na prometnicama grada. Budući da smo moja kolegica Elvira i ja bile uključene u akciju, nisu naplaćivali kazne, već su samo opominjali.

Cilj ovotjedne akcije bio je da pohvalimo i nagradimo roditelje koji brinu o sigurnosti svoje djece u vozilu (koriste AS i pojas), a one koji ne poštuju Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama, tj. ne voze svoje dijete u AS ili starije dijete nije vezano pojasom, policija je ovaj put odlučila samo pismeno opomenuti,registrirani su kao prekršitelji, jedino nisu platili novčanu kaznu.
Nakon policajčeve opomene prilazila sam ja i ovisno o dobi djeteta savjetovala korištenje AS (za djecu do 5 godina) i vezanje pojasom uz booster za stariju djecu. Roditelji su dobili i Rodinu brošuru i letke o AS.
Najviše sam se susrela sa satrijom djecom (od 5 do 12 godina) koji su bili na stražnjem sjedalu, ali nevezani. 
Od njih sam odmah tražila da se vežu (većina njih niti ne zna što je pojas, počeli su se krivo vezati ili ne znaju gdje bi zakopčali pojas), a zatim roditeljima pokazala kako pojas djetetu ide preko vrata i da dijete još treba i booster.
U automobilima su bile prestare sjedalice, neučvršćene, neispravne, djeca nisu bila ispravno zavezana, pojasevi prelabavi, čak i neke koje nisu bile primjerene kilaži djeteta. 
Naišla je jedna obitelj: tata vezan, otraga sjede mama i dvoje djece (3,5 godine i 10 mjeseci). Najmlađe u sjedalici (neučvršćena, prestara, okrenuta prema majci, dakle bočno, pojasevi neispravni, nije primjerena dobi djeteta), starije nevezano, kao i mama. Platili bi 1500 kn kazne. Dobili su pismenu opomenu.
Jedan tata je imao pravilno postavljenu AS (ali je i bio u travnju na pregledu AS) i jednom tati smo učvrstili AS i ispravili pojaseve. 

Policija će i dalje kontrolirati, ali i naplaćivati kazne. No, AS se ne koristi da ne biste platili kaznu, već da bi vaše dijete bilo sigurnije u vozilu: u 70% slučajeva AS smanjuje rizik od smrtnog stradanja i 60% od ozljeđivanja.
Isto tako platit ćete kaznu i ako imate AS, a dijete nije vezano ili sjedi pored AS.

----------


## Honey

Jeste vidjeli vijest na portalu:
Zajednička akcija Rode i karlovačke prometne policije: Prevencijom i savjetima za sigurniju vožnju malih Karlovčana?

----------


## helena

evo da se i ja predstavim,nova sam na forumu,majkasam dvoje dječice malih anđela od dvije i sedam godina i živim u karlovcu.nadam se ugodnu druženju

----------


## maria71

Dobro došla !  :Love:

----------


## Honey

*helena*  :Bye:

----------


## Lavinija

Helena dobro dosla!

----------


## Matilda

Helena, dobro dosla!  :Smile:  
Mi smo uvijek raspolozene za druzenje i setnje i kavice!

----------


## helena

hvala na dobrodošlici....  :Wink:

----------


## nicols

Bok Helena!   :Bye:  




> Mi smo uvijek raspolozene za druzenje i setnje i kavice!


Ja nisam raspoložen*a* za druženje i šetnje i kavice   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

> Predala zahtjev za produljenje. Nisam se penjala, nisam čekala redinu na šalteru, već direkt u urudžbeni. Ženska čist ljubazna, rekla no problemos.
> Jest da sam donijela na kraju i presliku osobne, zdravstvene i rodnog lista, ali potvrdu o zaposlenju nisam. Rekla sam nek traže ili nek nazovu poslodavca, tak ionak ne radi ovih dana.


HZZO, nastavak.
Ovaj put Duga Resa.
A taman sam ih pohvalila :/ 

Zvala sam ih danas da priupitam što trebam napraviti da nastavim koristiti porodni do godine dana djeteta.
Ljubazna gospođa izdiktirala mi je: presliku rodnog lista djeteta, moje osobne i zdravstvene, potvrdu o zaposlenju... Molim  :? 
Nazvala sam za pola sata, jer je meni totalno komplicirano dobiti bilo kakvu potvrdu o zaposlenju u tu svrhu, firma mi je iz Zagreba, a oni nikad čuli za takvo što. Morala bih im objašnjavati pol sata što će mi to, kaj da napišu, tko zna kad bi mi uopće stigla potvrda... Kažem kako ne mogu to dobiti, zašto to njima uopće treba, kad u drugim područnim uredima to ne traže. Ništa, njima piše (gdje, ne znam?) da treba taj dokument  :? 
No, tak sam ja, ne bud lijena, potražila na imeniku broj središnjice i dobila njihovog pravnika, koji se čudom čudio što oni sve to traže. Rekao mi je budući da ja već koristim porodni dopust, ništa novog ne otvaram, samo ga lijepo i nastavljam koristiti do godine dana i ništa se osim naknade ne mijenja - moram doći u njihov područni ured i potpisati izjavu da nastavljam koristiti svoje pravo, ništa drugo. I da se pozovem na njega ako mi budu radili probleme.
Niš, zovem ja treći put. Kažem što sam saznala i od koga, imenom i prezimenom, a ona meni: Ma to vam oni u Zagrebu neš' po svom  :shock:   :Laughing:  
Džizus, kao da je ona centar svijeta, a oni (mislim, njihova središnjica) nešto izmišljaju   :Nope:  
Tak sam se ja dogovorila s njom kak ću joj ipak donijeti kopiju rod. lista, osobne i zdravstvene, pa nek šalje dalje bez te potvrde pa ćemo kao vidjeti  :Aparatic:  
Dobra stvar je da je ona i nakon tri moja poziva, ispitivanja i kukanja ostala ljubazna   :Grin:

----------


## ockica

Bok svim dragim Karlovčankama i onima iz okolice!
Nova sam na forumu, a mama već skoro 13 mjeseci - imam malu razigranu kćerkicu Doru. Drago mi je da ste se ovako okupile jer sam već našla korisnih savjeta i informacija vezano uz mame i bebe u našem Klc-u   :Smile:

----------


## ockica

komentar na potvrdu za produljenje porodnog do godine dana: dobro je dok ne morate pisati službeni dopis još i poslodavcu da vam izda tu potvrdu koju traži hzzo u klc-u (i valjda samo tu i u duga resi). radim u državnoj upravi i par dana sam se telefonski natezala dok sam gospođama u kadrovskoj objasnila što uopće trebam i zašto, a onda sam morala to još i pismeno tražiti pa čekati 2 tjedna dok nisam dobila. kao, ja sam, od 400 zaposlenika (vjerojatno većinom žena) jedina koja je tražila tu potvrdu

----------


## Honey

Bok ockica   :Bye:  

Ja sam predala zahtjev bez te potvrde.
Dok bih mojim poslodavcima objasnila što je to i što će mi ta potvrda vjerojatno bi bilo prekasno i za predati ju  :Rolling Eyes:   Osim da ju sama napišem, isprintam i odem u firmu (u Zg) po nečiji potpis i pečat.
Nije mi stvarno jasan taj njihov stav: "Ma to oni u Zagrebu nešto izmišljaju." Dok mi u samoj njihovoj središnjici objašnjavaju kako to ničem ne služi i da me nemaju pravo tražiti taj dokument. Mislim da je jasno tko tu nešto izmišlja   :Mad:

----------


## Matilda

Ne izmišlja Zagreb, nego izmišlja Ka županija i neka nadobudna pravnica koja želi napuniti ured papirima. U cijeloj državi ne treba samo u Karlovcu i eto u DR treba.

Ja sam zvala HZZO u Zg i rekla žena da ne treba. U zakonu jasno piše. Čak ih je i opomenula da neka izvole poštivati zakon i da ne izmišljaju neke svoje zakone.   :Mad:

----------


## ockica

dobro, sad sve znamo kaj nam treba/ne treba za drugi, treći i svaki idući porodni :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Veliki pozdrav   :Bye:  !
Kratko da Vam se predstavim, skroz sam nova na forumu- mama sam desetomjesečne curice, velike cicoljupke, ponosna dojilica (isključivo zahvaljujuči Rodi  :Naklon:  ) i pocetnica u forumskom druženju.
Bas sam sretna sto Vas (nas) je dosta iz Klc, D. Rese...ako ustreba društvo za šetnju, moja curica i ja se veselo stavljamo na raspolaganje.
Do idućeg pisanja   :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Ockica i enchi, baš mi je drago da ste nam se pridružile.  :D

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo uvijek raspolozene za druzenje i setnje i kavice!
> 
> 
> Ja nisam raspoložen*a* za druženje i šetnje i kavice


  :Laughing:  
Vi muški ste zaduženi za čuvanje klinaca dok se mi družimo i pijemo kavu.  :Razz:

----------


## Matilda

U četvrtak, 28.8.2008., u 18 sati, u knjižnici Opće bolnice Karlovac (A.Štampara 3), održat će se Radionica o dojenju u organizaciji udruge RODA. 

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a namjenjena je svim trudnicama, mamama i njihovim partnerima. 
Budući da je broj polaznika ograničen, molimo Vas da dolazak najavite na telefon 091/522-5500. 

Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata. 

Radionica je besplatna. 

Veselimo se vašem dolasku

----------


## Matilda

Forumašice iz Ka i okolice:

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi
Fairy 
helena
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
ivani
ivory 
karfiolčić 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
maria71- članica Udruge Roda 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
ml 
nicols 
Nina28 
ockica
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## enchi

Hvala voditeljice podružnice na dobrodošlici, vesele smo što smo se pridružili forumašima!
Bez obzira što imam već iskustvo u dojenju i nemam problema oko toga, interesira me da li bi svejedno bilo od koristi doći na predavanje 28. ili će se informacije odnositi isključivo na dojilice-početnice?

----------


## Matilda

U Malu školu dojenja mogu doći svi, i budući roditelji, i mame dojilice početnice i seniorke.   :Smile:

----------


## Honey

*enchi* dođi, dođi  :D 

Da se upoznamo.

Imamo i nešto u planu što bi tebe moglo zanimati  :Wink:

----------


## enchi

E pa super onda, sad sam i nestrpljiva!
Sutra cu zvrcnuti da se prijavim kak se spada pa se vidimo onda drugi tjedan  :D 
Pokušavam animirati i neke frendice dojilice i bivše dojilice a sada trudnice da dođu ali me baš žalosti/čudi što su uvjerene da kao nemaju što više čuti i naučiti... E pa blago njima   :Rolling Eyes:  
Do pisanja i viđenja!  :Smile:

----------


## emily

enchi, dobrodosla  :Smile:  

Radionica Mala skola dojenja namijenjena je prvenstveno trudnicama i njihovim partnerima

ako imas nekih konkretnih pitanja, ili zelis nesto drugo saznati od savjetnica koje ce voditi radionicu, molim te dodji pred kraj radionice (oko 19,30 sati) pa cemo popricati   :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Hvala emily an dobrodošlici i info!
Dodouše, sada me zbuniste svojim odgovorima... nisam trudnica, nemam trenutno konkretnih pitanja niti problema u vezi s dojenjem pa možda ne bi bilo fer zauzeti mjesto nekome kome je informacija potrebnija nego meni u ovom trenutku.
Možda da nazovem tamo negdje 27.8. pa ako ima slobodnih mjesta da se uguram ili da se smo pojavim kako emily kaže oko 19.30?
Joj, kak kompliciram...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Honey

Samo nazovi, nema frke  :Smile:

----------


## iglica

Pozdrav svima.
Nova sam među vama (i tek sam jutros otkrila ovu raspravu,  :Embarassed:  ). Drago mi je da vas ima i s domaćeg terena: ja sam iz Duge Rese i trenutno sam u 4. mj. trudnoće.  :D 
Želja mi je doći u Malu školu dojenja i Nadam se da ću se uspjeti prijaviti .

----------


## enchi

*Iglice* pozdrav i dobrodošla, dugo (p)ostala s nama!   :Love:  
I ja sam nova ali bilo mi je tako drago da su i mene sa veseljem dočekale pa vrebam novopridošlice da ih i sama zaskočim s pozdravom!   :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

Iglice, želim ti dobrodošlicu!  :Bye:  

Samo se prijavi u MŠD, ima mjesta.

----------


## Matilda

Forumašice iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
maria71- članica Udruge Roda 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
ml 
nicols 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Zrina

I ja prvo da pozdravim nove forumašice   :Bye:  i dobrodošle!
Pohvala za MŠD u Kalovcu: predavanje je bilo odlično: sažeto, sa dosta bitnih detalja i zanimljivo! Ja sam uživala.
Podigla sam temu Karovačkog rodilišta na PDF Rodilišta pa u koliko imate nekih novih informacija slobodno nadopišite.

----------


## Honey

Ajme Zrina ja te nisam skužila! Davno smo se vidjele, a ja ne pamtim najbolje lica  :/ 
Sad gledam po fotkama. Jesi ti imala možda lila majicu, sjedila negdje u sredini?
Drago mi je da ti se radionica svidjela   :Love:

----------


## Honey

Jel ima još koja skrivalica možda?   :Cekam:  

 :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Ovdje skrivalica!   :Bye:  
Sjedila sam u prvom redu na kraju (do zida, ne vrata). Jedina ženska bez trbuha (dobro ajde, trudničkog trbuha, da budem preciznija  :Laughing:  !
Predavanje je bilo suuuper, upravo ono što treba za dobar početak dojenja! Informacije i letke proslijeđujem dalje prijateljicama trudnicama koje nisu uspjele doći! 
Doduše, imala sam par pitanja vezano uz dojenje malo starijih beba ali ispostavilo se da sam doma bila traženija nego se planiralo tak da sam morala šmugnuti odmah kad je završilo!

----------


## Honey

A jel vidiš. Mogle smo se upoznati, ali bit će još prilike  :Smile: 

Drago mi je da vam se svidjela školica.

----------


## Matilda

Vijest s portala Radija Mrežnice:




> Mala škola dojenja u Karlovcu uspješna
> 
> Majke žele znati kako se doji
> 
> KARLOVAC - Dojenje se uči, a žene već desetljećima o njemu ne mogu učiti od svojih majki i baka, kazale su budućim roditeljima Rodine savjetnice na početku Male škole dojenja u karlovačkoj Općoj bolnici.
> 
> Ni mi buduće majke ne možemo naučiti kako dojiti, kazala je savjetnica Emina.
> 
> - Naš cilj nije da ih naučimo o dojenju jer to ne možemo, ali možemo ih na neki način pripremiti na ono što ih čeka - naglasila je.
> ...

----------


## iglica

Pozdrav svima od još jedne skrivalice,   :Smile:  . 
MM (moram ga pohvaliti kaj je je išao sa mnom jer je pola sata prije početka dojurio s posla, mrtav umoran) i ja smo također bili u MŠD.  Sjedili smo u drugom redu do zida. Kad smo izašli van prvo što je on prokomentirao bilo je: "Ovo kao da je namijenjeno isključivo tebi, hahaha." Naime, veliki  sam paničar i izuzetno podložna "mudrim" savjetima mama i baka. Baš mi je bilo drago kaj je puno puta bilo istaknuto da takve "pametne" savjete ne treba prevše slušati. Priznajem da me je malo  počelo biti strah jer sam shvatila da je dojenje i više od pukog hranjena,a nisam o tome razmišljala na taj način do sad. Bojim se kako ću ja to,   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

E sad ja STVARNO nisam znala da sam tak strašna   :Coffee:  

Mijenjam frizera, definitivno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Honey

Sjećate se komplikacije s potvrdom za nastavak porodiljnog do godine dana, koju nisam predala?
Stiglo mi je rješenje, sve u redu naravno  :Smile:

----------


## bobaibeba

Honey,jesi se ti naručila za taj UZV kukova i kako!?

----------


## Honey

Treba nazvati ranije ujutro. Probaj oko 7-8, kasnije sumnjam da će se netko javiti. Najviše treba - upornosti. Na kraju dobiješ termin za jedno dva mjeseca, možeš uvijek provjeriti i listu čekanja na stranicama bolnice. To je baš zgodno.

----------


## bobaibeba

Evo zvala jutros oko 20 do 8 i dobila iz prve i naručila me već 10.10.  :D 
Hvala na savjetu!

----------


## ockica

pozdrav svima! vratila se ja na radno mjesto s mora pa odmah navratila da vidim kako ste mi   :Smile:  .

drago mi je čuti da je MŠD uspješno prošla. nažalost, svoju doru nisam dojila (ali sam se skoro 6 mj. izdajala-dalje nije išlo  :Sad:  ) pa se nadam da će dojenje s drugom bebicom (koju uskoro planiramo) biti uspješnije. u svakom slučaju, sigurno ću posjetiti MŠD, ako će se, a nadam se da hoće, još koji put održati u klc-u.

----------


## Lavinija

Kad ce bit obavjest i letak za stand, pa da skrivalice dodju da se upoznamo!

----------


## Honey

Prijavite se na drugu Rodinu mliječnu konferenciju, ispunite pristupnicu i dođite!  :D

----------


## Honey

*U subotu, 27.9.2008., 10-13 sati, križanje Radićeve ulice i Šetališta dr. F.Tuđmana, posjetite naš štand povodom Tjedna dojenja.*

Dobit ćete letke i brošure, upoznati se s radom Udruge, moći ćete kupiti majice...

Dođite da se družimo.

Nadamo se lijepom vremenu   :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Mi putujemo na more sutra tako da propuštam priliku za susret   :Sad:   ali želimo vam lijepo vrijeme i veselo i uspješno druženje!  :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Hop.

Bez obzira na vrijeme, Rodin štand radi.
Osim majica, imamo i platnene pelene, bedževe.

----------


## ivory

Ja nažalost radim   :Sad:

----------


## andjelak

proslijedite svjetlo za sve anđele  :Heart:  , više na pdf problemi u trudnoći

----------


## luci07

Bok svima! Samo da vas pozdravim i malo se predstavim. Nova sam ovdje (i na forumu i u Karlovcu) i mama sam 11-mjesečne curice.

----------


## ockica

Bok, luci07! I ja sam novija na forumu i želim ti dobrodošlicu u naše malo društvance, a i u naš prekrasan grad.

----------


## Matilda

> proslijedite svjetlo za sve anđele  , više na pdf problemi u trudnoći


Jučer smo mislili na sve anđele. Lijepo je sjetiti se malih srčeka koja gore na nebu kucaju.

----------


## Matilda

Luci, dobrodošla!  :Love:  

I širim listu.

Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
luci07
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
maria71- članica Udruge Roda 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
ml 
nicols 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Matilda

Dugo se nismo našli. Pa kad nas je već tako puno, mogli bismo se naći i upoznati. Hoćemo na igralište (dogovorimo se koje, Edison ili u nekom kvartu) ili na Promenadi pa kud pogodimo?

----------


## andjelak

Može može samo negdje gdje djeca mogu poslovati :Wink:

----------


## Milana

Evo inas da se prijavimo na listu  :D

----------


## Matilda

> Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 
> 
> ana12 
> annabell 
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> bubamarka 
> Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

Ja ću predložiti pa detalje dogovorimo. Može nedjelja (19.10.) pola 11 ili 11 sati na igralištu kod Edisona.

----------


## Honey

Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivanabokulic
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
luci07
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
maria71- članica Udruge Roda 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

Da budemo precizniji  :Grin:  


Dobrodošlica svima novima  :Bye:

----------


## bobaibeba

I ja bi došla da se upoznamo malo bolje sa novima (i starima   :Grin:  )
Mi ćemo doći,pola 11 nam je super,taman se digne magla!Misliš na onom dječjem igralištu iza Edisona?

----------


## Honey

A ja nisam Matildi ni odgovorila   :Rolling Eyes:  
Najvjerojatnije ćemo doći, ionako smo tu negdje svake nedjelje  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

I mi smo zainteresirane za nedjelju!
Može kakav znak raspoznavanja, da ne spopadam svaku mamu s djetetom na terasi...   :Grin:

----------


## enchi

I da - nov(ij)e curke - pozdravi!   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

> I mi smo zainteresirane za nedjelju!
> Može kakav znak raspoznavanja, da ne spopadam svaku mamu s djetetom na terasi...


Naći ćemo se na igralištu.
Znak raspoznavanja? 
Evo, moj Jan u marami (ili mei tai ili sling, štogod). Klinci u Rodinim majcama.

----------


## enchi

Ok, vidimo se u nedjelju! Najavljuju i sunceeee :D !

----------


## luci07

Hvala na dobrodošlici!  :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

Stvarno nas neće biti teško prepoznati. Dovoljno nas ima koji se već poznajemo i dovoljno smo glasni da se svi okreću za nama   :Laughing: 

Ako vidite na majicama Tatino čudovište, Malo sunce, NEpoguzi, nisu im to indijanska imena   :Grin:

----------


## enchi

Dobro da sam još jednom škicnula - dakle igralište IZA kina, a ne onaj tobogančić između dviju terasa kafića...malo sam spora ovih dana (hm, ne znam koji bi smajli ovdje najbolje odgovarao).
Ovo je moja zadnja na ovu temu, valjda.  :Grin:

----------


## Lavinija

Dobro da sam nako tjedan dana otvorila forum!
Trudim se da sve organiziram i da se pojavim sutra s Martom!

----------


## Matilda

> Dobro da sam nako tjedan dana otvorila forum!
> Trudim se da sve organiziram i da se pojavim sutra s Martom!


Moraš češće brbljat tu s nama.   :Laughing:  

I kako nam je bilo.
Vrijeme prekrasno, sunčano, toplo. Klinci su se igrali oko nas, ljuljali, malci u kolicima. Brbljale smo na suncu, tek kasnije smo se sjele na kavu.
Bile(i) su: honey, nicols, bobaibeba, lavinija, enchi i ja.

----------


## bobaibeba

Bilo je super,mogli bi ponoviti.Dok je još ovako krasno vrijeme.
Meni su klinci doma pozaspali taj čas.

----------


## nicols

Pozdrav svima novima na forumu!

Baš je bilo lijepo na nedjeljnom druženju... hočete fotke?  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Što se mene tiče, može.

----------


## andjelak

K vrapcu,nisam bila za kompom i nisam vidjela dogovor ,ali ne bi mogla jer sam imala neke hitne neodgodive obaveze.
Drugi put  :Kiss:

----------


## nicols

Fotke sa druženja: http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...albumview=grid

Ako na tom linku ne vidite fotke, onda pravac ovdje: http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...avic/19102008/

----------


## enchi

Bilo mi vas je drago upoznati (*bobaibeba* - ko bi rekao, jel da?) u nedjelju.
Bilježim se i za idući susret!
*Nicols*, prave paparazzo fotke, one prve, nisam ni znala da nas netko slika. Klinci su super ispali!

----------


## Matilda

Klinci su prekrasni. Ona u ljuljački, u Rodinim majicama   :Heart:

----------


## andjelak

Slikice su zakon.Kikači premedeni,a mamice znam iz viđenja  :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
maria71- članica Udruge Roda 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Matilda

Pisala sam na pdf o rodilištima, ali stavljam i ovdje:

Karlovačko rodilište je već mjesecima u renoviranju. Još malo pa gotovo. 

Slike

Po slikama izgleda fenomenalno. Ne mogu ga prepoznati. I sviđaju mi se novosti. 
Inače se bebe nisu odvajale od majki, osim kupanja i cijepljenja, pregledavale i prematale su se u sobi. Sad će sve biti u sobi, uz majku. 
Ono što je najvažnije, kupaonice, čiste i lijepe. Na ženama koje ih koriste je da tako i ostane. 
Nema više one zavjese, propuha na vratima i gledanje beba u mraku, sjedenja na drvenim klupama. 
Uz ovo namodernije i najljepše, osim novih stolova, bilo bi dobro da se nabavio i stolčić za porode (ili kada). Onda će stvarno biti najmodernije.  
PS: dođe mi da rodim i treće dijete

----------


## Matilda

Stavljam i ovdje!

Evo malo događaja za Karlovac.

Rodaonice su projekt koji obuhvaća sve Rodine edukativne radionice, s ciljem da pružimo informacije što većem broju roditelja, kao i svima onima koji se u svakodnevnom životu i radu susreću s djecom. 

U Karlovcu će se tijekom studenog i prosinca održati tri radionice: o odgovornom roditeljstvu, austosjedalicama i hospitalizaciji djece. 

Povodom Međunarodnog dana prava djeteta održat će se 
*radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu 
19.11. (srijeda) u 17.00 sati u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije, Meštrovićeva 10* (zgrada Centra za socijalnu skrb).

Na praktičnim primjerima vježbat ćemo način pozitivnog vođenja djeteta, tj. kako zadržati toplinu, a istodobno postići i disciplinu.
Radionica je namijenjena roditeljima, besplatna je, vrijeme trajanja je 90 minuta. 
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## kisha1

bok curke!Nova sam ovdje,pa se nadam da cu uspjet  poslat dobro ovu poruku.imam jedno pitanjce.dal u karlovcu tate mogu bit pri porodu bez obavljenog trudnickog tecaja!muz mi stalno po terenu radi i tesko mi je uskladit taj tecaj sa njim. a ne bi htjela sama na tečaj,,

----------


## ockica

Dobrodošla! Koliko ja znam, tate ne mogu bez tečaja biti na porodu. Ali taj tečaj stvarno nije neki bauk pa možeš bez problema ići sama...dapače, jako je zanimljivo i korisno. Moj MM je tečaj zdušno i s veseljem "odradio" i na kraju nije prisustvovao porodu...nije stigao na vrijeme   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Znam tate koji su bez tečaja bili na porodu. E sad, to je bilo davno.
Mislim da uvjetuju tečaj koji se održava u bolnici.
Najbolje je da nazoveš i pitaš tel. 608-322

----------


## enchi

Bok kisha1! Dobrodosla!
Mislim da tate trebaju proci bar koji sat tecaja da bi dobili stambilj u tvoju trudnicku knjizicu i onda mogu u radjaonu s tobom. Tako je bilo prije godinu dana (radi se o tecaju u domu umirovljenika, za bolnicki ne znam).
Nemoj da ti bude bed ici sama ako ces morati, velika je vjerojatnost da sretnes koga poznatog ali ako i ne, za cas cete naci zajednicke teme   :Wink:   !
Nije lose za proci tih par tjedana dodatnih informacija...

----------


## Matilda

Kisha1 dobrodošla!
I obnavljamo listu

Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
kisha1
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
maria71- članica Udruge Roda 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana 
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Matilda

U Karlovcu se osniva grupa za potporu dojenju. 
Prvi susret bit će *u četvrtak 27.11. u 18.00 sati* u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10, zgrada Centra za socijalnu skrb). 

Dobrodošle su sve majke koje doje zajedno sa svojom dječicom, razgovarat će se o dojenju, razmjenjivati iskustva i savjeti. Grupi će prisustvovati liječnici i sestre rodilišta, pedijatri i patronažne sestre.

----------


## maria71

Lijepo bih molila da me se briše s ove liste.


Unaprijed hvala.

Maša Mikšić

----------


## Matilda

> Lijepo bih molila da me se briše s ove liste.
> 
> 
> Unaprijed hvala.
> 
> Maša Mikšić


Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
kisha1 
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana 
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Matilda

Predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica u Karlovcu

U četvrtak *18. prosinca 2008. u Karlovcu*, u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10, zgrada Centra za socijalnu skrb Karlovac) održat će se predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica. 

Predavanje vodi educirana Rodina članica projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi roditelji te budući roditelji. 

*Početak predavanja je u 17 sati*, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat. Predavanje je besplatno.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku. Vidimo se!

----------


## Matilda

Malo da podignem topic.

Sutra vas pozivam na predavanje o sigurnoj vožnji u autosjedalici, 17 sati, Obitelsjki centar. Možda dođu i policajci, malo će spomenuti brojke.

Danas u 17 sati održat će se grupa za potporu dojenja. Grupu vode patronažne sestre, a bit će u ordinaciji dr. Lugarić (stara bolnica, 1. kat).

----------


## Matilda

Danas je služeno otvorenje obnovljenog rodilišta.
Evo, curke, koje budete rađale, nadam se da ćete biti zadovoljne.

----------


## Mukica

mi smo u karlovcu i evo spremamo se na krozo tj. na trg pit sampanjac, navodno i oliver tam svira, a nadam se da ce i klincima bit zabavno

ak ce jos neko ic i ak nas prepozna nek nam se javi

SNG svima

----------


## Matilda

Ajme gdje nam je propao topic.  :Laughing:  
U staroj godini.

Da ga dignem iz mrtvih.

Danas je u Gradskoj knjižnici IGK u 18 sati predavanje Ane Rupčić "Agresivnost u djece".

----------


## Matilda

Za one koji su ove godine propustili Noć muzeja u našem gradu, nemoje propustiti sljedeću. Mi smo se jako dobro proveli.  :D 

I klizalište još uvijek radi, do polovice veljače. :D 

I organizira se fašnik. Povorks sdječjih vrtića je 10.2.

----------


## Matilda

Hrvatski radio Karlovac (1. do 15.2.) i Radio 047 (cijelu veljaču) puštat će Rodinu informativnu poruku Autosjedalica-uvijek i bez iznimke. 
Više o poruci i ostalim eterima u kojima se može čuti http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2479

Hvala lokalnim radio postajama što su besplatno podržali našu kampanju.
 :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

I Radio Mrežnica se priključila emitiranju poruke o autosjedalicama (cijelu veljaču).

 :D

----------


## maxovamama

> Za one koji su ove godine propustili Noć muzeja u našem gradu, nemoje propustiti sljedeću. Mi smo se jako dobro proveli.  :D 
> 
> I klizalište još uvijek radi, do polovice veljače. :D 
> 
> I organizira se fašnik. Povorks sdječjih vrtića je 10.2.


Nama su u vrtiću rekli da je povorka 12.2.  :?

----------


## Matilda

Budem opet pitala tetu. Rekla je 10. u utorak.
S obzirom na organizaciju (sve u zadnji čas), ne bih se čudila da se ne zna točno kad i gdje.

Mene već godinama ljuti što je dječji maskenbal radnim danom, prošle godine je bio popodne, u 5 sati je već bio mrak. Prijašnjih godina prijepodne kad većina roditelja radi. 
Ne znam zašto je tetama problem subota ili nedjelja, ako mogu samoborske, zagrebačke, opatijske i riječke tete, što ne bi i karlovačke. Radi se o djeci i jednoj radnoj suboti (ili nedjelji) u godini. 
I ja s klincima na školski izlet idem subotom.

----------


## maxovamama

A kaj da ti velim?

Mi smo uvijek posebna kobasica.

Pitati ću i ja tetu, pa ćemo valjda uskladiti termine   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

10.2. je otvaranje fašnika, a 12.2. u 17 sati je povroka.
Opet će nas mrak uhvatiti. 

I jedno zanimljiva tribina:



> U Gradskoj knjižnici „Ivan Goran Kovačić“, 18. veljače 2009. godine, u 18.00 sati, bit će održana tribina za roditelje s temom „Kako postaviti granice djeci i mladima?“. Predavačica je Jasenka Pregrad, prof. psihologije, a organizator tribine Upravni odjel za posvjetu i kulturu.

----------


## Matilda

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=273&Show=2715

Slušajte HR Karlovac, Radio Mrežnicu, Radio 047 i Radio Slunj.
4 gradske (županijske) radio postaje koje su besplatno pristale emitirati Rodinu poruku Autosjedalica-uvijek i bez iznimke.

----------


## Dumbo

Pozdrav svima ! :D 

Moje ime je Petra i nova sam na forumu . Nedavno sam naišla na ovaj dio i vidjela da imamo Rodu i u klc i da ima dosta aktivnosti što nisam ni znala . 

Možda da jesam sigurno bih došla u malu školu dojenja i tako si ublažila sve one muke što sam prošla s dojenjem . No , sada mogu ponosno reći da smo se izborile i da će nam u nedjelju biti 7 mj . dojenja .   :Smile:  

Nadam se da ću barem neke od vas i upoznati jer imam puno pitanja oko dohrane pa bi htjela čuti i vaša iskustva . Pogledam i dio foruma u vezi dohrane ali toga ima toliko a ja malo vremena za proći to sve u kratkom roku .

 :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Dumbo, dobrodošla!

Drago mi je da ste riješili probleme i da uspješno dojite. Ima puno tema o dohrani, no ne treba žuriti, tako da možeš polako pročitati tekstove.   :Wink:  
S proljećem ćemo se sigurno okupiti, možda čak i uz Mrežnicu.  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

I nova lista:

Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Dumbo
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
kisha1 
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana 
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
vanchee 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Dumbo

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici !   :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Book Dumbo!   :Love:

----------


## bobaibeba

Bok Dumbo!
Ja živim u Duga Resi,točnije ja  sam u Belajskim Poljicima ali sam s klincima skoro svaki dan u Duga Resi ili u Karlovcu.Kad je lijepo šećemo se.
Moja curka je 8 i pol mjeseci,a sin 3 godine.Mogle bi se i upoznati ako se već ne znamo iz viđenja   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Malo podi\em, ovo je danas.



> I jedna zanimljiva tribina: 
> 
> U Gradskoj knjižnici „Ivan Goran Kovačić“, 18. veljače 2009. godine, u 18.00 sati, bit će održana tribina za roditelje s temom „Kako postaviti granice djeci i mladima?“. Predavačica je Jasenka Pregrad, prof. psihologije, a organizator tribine Upravni odjel za posvjetu i kulturu.

----------


## Dumbo

Može bobaibeba , bit će mi drago !   :Smile:  

Mi ti ovih dana imamo kratku šetnjicu oko pola 2 , 2 a curka mi ide spavati oko pola 4 , 4 . Najbolje da se sve dogovorimo dan prije za   :Coffee:   pa se javi kada budeš išla u d.r.   :Smile:

----------


## Dumbo

Hej Matilda ! 
Daj mi molim te reci koliko vremenski traje ta tribina danas . Možda se i mi uspijemo zaletiti na to .   :Smile:

----------


## Dumbo

Uspjeli smo malo proći do knjižnice i predavanje mi se baš dopalo samo što nažalost nismo mogli biti duže od 40 min jer nam curka ide uvijek u isto vrijeme spavati .  :Sad:  
Takve stvari nisu nikada višak za čuti .    :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Dumbo, bila si. :D Bila sam i ja, jedva našla mjesto. Koliko sam vidjela, dosta je bilo učitelja, a predavanje je bilo baš za roditelje.
Trajalo je dva sata.
Onaj tko je čitao Juula, njemu bi ovdje bilo dosadno.  8) 
No, nikad nije dovoljno naučiti i saznati.  :Wink: 

O čemu se govorilo?

Prvo je napravila usporedbu odgoja nekad i danas, tj. što su naše bake i djedovi očekivali kakvo će dijete odgojiti, a što očekujemo mi danas. Zaključak je da su se odgojni ciljevi promijenili, a odgojni postupci su ostali isti pa treba naći nove načine. 
Govorila je o četiri stupa roditeljstva, dječjim pravima.

Ono najvažnije je da je sasvim u redu da djeca budu ljuta, tužna i prestrašena, to su normalne emocije koje dijete mora proživjeti. Izbjegavanje (zatomljivanje, negiranje) tih osjećaja često dovodi do depresije djeteta. Ili pak dijete počinje izbjegavati teške situacije i nauči se biti bespomoćno, uvijek očekujući pomoć drugih.

Govorila je o razlici djetetovih želja i potreba, to nije isto i ne smijemo jednako djelovati, te kako reći NE (i dijete i mi imamo potrebu reći NE). I o korisnosti JA-poruka (to je nešto što i mi radimo u Rodinim radionicama o odgovornom roditeljstvu).

Uglavnom, takvih predavanja bit će još.

----------


## Honey

Ja sam na to predavanje potpuno zaboravila. Podsjetnik nisam vidjela, tako da eto... malo sam prerastresena i razmrdana ovih dana  :/ 

Dumbo, pozdrav i od nas  :D 
Ja sam isto iz Duge Rese, nadam se da ćemo se sresti čim bude ljepših dana. To vrijedi i za ostale   :Love:

----------


## Dumbo

Da , bila sam kada je govorila o depresiji i kako djeca ne bi trebala potiskivati emocije i da se trebaju suočiti s njima jer ako im mi stalno budemo pomagali više nego bi trebali to vodi do naučene bespomoćnosti i kao rezultat kasnije poremećaja ličnosti . Zadnje sam čula ono o NE i tromjesečnoj bebi .  :Heart:  

Veselim se ako bude još takvih predavanja i nadam se da ću moći ići .   :Smile:

----------


## Dumbo

Pozdrav Honey ! 
Drago mi je da vas ima i iz D.R.   :Klap:

----------


## Dumbo

Zaboravila sam ranije napisati --  pozdrav enchi !!   :Bye:

----------


## Matilda

To NE i tromjesečno dijete malo mi nije sjelo na prvu ruku, ali se izvukla.
Kao da je krenula u smjeru, beba plače, nije gladna, pelena suha, sve potrebe su zadovoljene, a ona i dalje plače. Nosimo je, tješimo, ona i dalje plače. A gdje sam tu ja? A moje potrebe?
Skoro sam reagirala da je to djetetova potreba za dodirom, blizinom majke. I to je potreba koju treba zadovoljiti.

Zaustavio me zaključak da djeca do 18 mjeseci imaju samo potrebe na koje moramo odgovarati uvijek. A i amosfera nije baš bila da se možeš uključiti, pitati.

----------


## Dumbo

Da , atmosfera baš i nije bila za pitati , prepuno ljudi , mi smo bili na vratima . Znaš kako je , rijetko da će se netko iz te hrpe ljudi usuditi nešto pitati jer će misliti - a kaj ako postavim glupo pitanje ( barem ja ) . Više volim manje ljudi i otvoreniju komunikaciju . 

No dobro , ono kaj sam čula svidjelo mi se . Iako bi ja to za tromjesečno dijete prebacila na malo starije dijete . Recimo moja ima skoro 7 mj i skužim kada plače jer želi moju blizinu a kada može biti sama ( u smislu da je ne nosim ). Nošenje na večer prije spavanja zamijenila sam sa rimovanim pričalicama ili pjevanjem ili jednostavno kao večeras glađenjem po rukici uz pjevanje i ona se smirila , osjetila da sam ja mirna i uz nju i lijepo zaspala . Sada smo uglavnom na tom principu prije spavanja , bez nošenja . Iako se tijekom dana prije spavanja zna dogoditi da želi da je nosim i to i radim .    :Smile: 

A i šetnje smo po novom bez kolica - u mei taiu i super nam je !   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

U Karlovcu i Dugoj Resi jumbo plakati s platnenim pelenama. :D
Možete ih vidjeti na sljedećim lokacijama:
Autobusni kolodvor 
Prilaz Većeslava Holjevca (brza cesta) kod Željezničke stanice
Duga Resa-cesta kroz Gornje Mrzlo Polje
Duga Resa-parkiralište hotela Duga Resa

----------


## enchi

> U Karlovcu i Dugoj Resi jumbo plakati s platnenim pelenama. :D


 :D 

Nisam si dala više truda prije, informirala se i kupila za H. platnene nego sam podlegla predrasudama...  :Embarassed:  
No, imamo još pelenskog staža pred nama pa ću bar da zadovoljim znatiželju uzeti par komada - male slatke guze u slatkim šarenim pelenicama!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Matilda

enchi, mi kombiniramo, planene po doma, jednokratne vani. 
Ono što mi je velika promjena u odnosu na prvo dijete je to što uopće ne trebam kremu. 

A za plakate, mi smo se danas provezli gradom i jedan je na krovu Autobusnog kolodvora, a drugi na brzoj cesti iz pravca ZG nakon Željeznikog kolodvora.

----------


## enchi

[quote="Matilda"]enchi, mi kombiniramo, planene po doma, jednokratne vani. 
Ono što mi je velika promjena u odnosu na prvo dijete je to što uopće ne trebam kremu. quote]

Ma da, tak sam si i razmišljala, u tom pravcu!
Ajmo plaća, plaća, plaća!   :Grin:  
A sad na proučavanje pdf-a o pelenama!

----------


## Matilda

i www.pelene.info  :Wink:

----------


## zvdanijela

postoji li u Karlovcu trenutno organiziran baby fitness?

----------


## Matilda

Ne znam radi li koja radionica baby fitnessa, ali možeš nazvati ordinaciju dr. Došen i pitati. Tel. 421-211

----------


## zvdanijela

hvala, pointeresirat cu se

----------


## call me mommy

pozdrav, nova na forumu,jos malo pa nova mama,da se prikljucim "svojima".

 sto se tice planenih pelena, nasla sam ih u jednoj apoteci, isto ko i BPA free bocice.

da samo spomenem da me svi gledaju ko da sam pala s marsa kada kazem da zelim koristiti PP   :Rolling Eyes:   , samo sam kod jedne tete naisla na odobravanje, ali boli me briga kaj oni vele, kaj ne?   :Razz:

----------


## enchi

Boook "naša"!  :D 
Super za platnene, sve je na njihovoj strani (financije, ekologija, zdravlje), ali da se ljudi snebivaju i to je istina ali mene inače (nisam bila toliko osvještena pa ih nisam koristila) takvi (neosvješteni) stavovi tek uvjere da ustajem u svome!
Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

Pozdrav, call me mummy! Dobro nam došla!

Za Dan planeta Zemlje u Karlovcu će biti Rodin štand na kojem ćemo promovirati i prodavati platnene pelene.

----------


## enchi

To je 22.4., jel da?

----------


## Matilda

Da, ali štand će biti za vikend.

Sigurno ste već čuli ili vidjeli da je dječje igralište kraj "Edisona" potpuno uništeno. Jučer smo se htjeli malo ljuljati i igrati, no dočekalo nas je smeće, razbijene boce i potrgane ljuljačke.
To nije prvi put, smeće i staklo nas dočekuje na promenadi i na igralištu svake nedjelje. Skoro sedam godina skoro svaki vikend smo tamo u šetnji i nikad nije bilo čisto, uvijek su nas dočekale posljedice subotnjeg tulumarenja.

Nekolicina roditelja je dolučilo reagirati, medijima je poslano pismo i fotografije koje su prestrašne. Ne možete si uopće predstaviti da je netko sposoban to napraviti, spigati 2-3 puta metalnu ljuljačku kao da je od gume.

Ta mladež koja subotama navečer uništava grad, kojoj se prodaje alkohol (a sigurno nemaju 18), trebala bi u nedjelju ujutro sve za sobom počisiti i popraviti. Možda bi onda te stvari više cijenili.

Zamolila bih nicols da stavi ovdje par fotki kako biste vidjeli što dočekuje male Karlovčane svake nedjelje u gradu-prijatelju djece i gradu parkova. 
Samo se pitam tko bi bio kriv da se neko dijete ozlijedilo na razbijene boce bačene na travnjak?!

----------


## enchi

Dakle, da, to je prestrašno!   :Mad:  
Nikako mi nije jasno da se nešto ne može poduzeti jer sam već i ranije čula da su se ljudi žalili po novinama. Ne mogu se sjetiti detalja više.
Sve se na kraju svela na to da policija nema dovoljno ljudi da pošalje u patrolu, ili tako nešto.  :/  Ali treba biti uporan i dalje tako da pozdravljam akciju! 
Ponedjeljkom kada idem na posao cijelim putem pratim te tragove vikedn izlazaka - od košarkaškog igrališta koje je puno čaša i flaša, preko igrališta koje Matilda spominje pa preko podhodnika koji je zmazan i zatrpan također!
Katastrofa za grad parkova prijatelj djece!   :Sad:

----------


## call me mommy

eh, sjecam se do nedavno sam i ja bila na sumarskoj sa bambusima i ekipom, ali smo uvijek ostavljati uredno,a da ne govorim o tome da nije bilo nikakvog unistavanja.

danasnja mladez je neodgojena i neodgovorna, ja bi ljepo poslala policiju da ih popisu i privedu,te da ljepo nedjelju ujutro ciste razbijene flase koje su ostavili. ionako do 16 godina nema kaj biti vani iza ponoci a to je ta kategorija. 

do 22.4. cemo mi vec biti blizu termina,veliki ko kuca  8)  al cemo se valjda dogegati,pretpostavljam da bu to kod karlštada .

----------


## Matilda

Uvijek smo kod Papasa sa štandom.

Evo reakcija i slika
http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...ite-vandalizam

----------


## Matilda

I još i ovdje
http://karlovacdanas.com/portal/2009...a-svoju-djecu/

----------


## joska

Evo i mene!!
Novopečena mama blizanaca. Pretpostavljam da je Matilda moja kolegica s posla, pozdrav.
Odmah u glavu, imam pitanje za sve koji znaju odgovor. Kumovi za krštenje kupuju hranilicu. Tako ja odlučila. Samo ne znam koju, sve mi djeluju nekako slabo i labavo. A one čvršće su skupe. Što vi koristite? I gdje to kupiti?

----------


## maxovamama

> I još i ovdje
> http://karlovacdanas.com/portal/2009...a-svoju-djecu/


Ljuta sam, ljuta sam, jer ovo više nije normalno!
Ljuta sam na policiju, jer ne žele napraviti reda među klincima koji sustavno uništavaju dječja igrališta.

Jednom prilikom sam zvala policiju u 12 sati navečer, kad su pijani klinci bacali flaše po autima na parkiralištu.
Naravno, nisu se ni pojavili, jer ih je strah posljedica u slučaju grubljeg privođenja. Navodno je jedan policajac suspendiran nakon što je prošle godine malo grublje bahatog i pijanog klinca strpao u maricu.
Prestrašno!!!
Klinci su zaštićeni ko lički medvjedi i to debelo koriste.

Ma ne moraju oni njih privoditi. Neka lijepo uzme fotić i neka poslika štetu i klince koji to rade.  I lijepo ispostave račun popravka roditeljima na kućnu adresu. Baš me zanima hoće li i onda starci ostati nezainteresirani.
Jer kod nas samo to i pali, po džepu!

I ja sam bila klinka i to vrlo buntovna. Cugali smo po parkovima, stepenicama i gdje god bi stigli. Ali nikad nam na pamet nije palo da uništavamo, trgamo, razbijamo ili nekoga pretučemo.
Ne znam, nije dobro.
Klinci nemaju autoriteta, roditelji nemaju vremena ili ih nije briga.

----------


## call me mommy

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I još i ovdje
> http://karlovacdanas.com/portal/2009...a-svoju-djecu/
> 
> 
>  
> Ljuta sam na policiju, jer ne žele napraviti reda među klincima koji sustavno uništavaju dječja igrališta.


mislim da roditelji moraju napraviti reda medu svojim a ne policija.

----------


## Matilda

Svi smo mi bili mladi i buntovni, ali nisam papirić od kaugume bacila u travu. 
Ovo je uništavanje imovine, dovođenje u opasnosti ljudskih života.
Ja ne znam jesam li ikad nedjeljom vidjela čistu Promenadu i igralište. Nikad. Barem jednom mjesečno gume na kolicima moram krpati jer ih tamo probušim. Stalno djetetu vičem, nemoj trčati, sve je puno stakla, ode u travu, opet vičem, nemoj, stat ćeš u .rek, igra se skrivača oko drveta, opet govorim nemoj jer ga je maloprije pas zapišao.

Obitelj je najodgovornija.
Zatim policija koja to ne sprječava, niti ne kažnjava.
I to nije prvi put. To se događa svaki vikend, samo su ovaj put pretjerali.

Ovo je za gradsku vlast neplanirani trošak, igralište se mora obnoviti, sigurno će biti ljepše i bolje (ipak idu izbori   :Grin: ), ali je li uopće trebalo do toga doći. 
Igrališta se moraju stalno popravljati i obnavljati, to traži novce, kad bi se manje razbijalo, manje bi se popravljalo, novac bi se mogao uložiti u još jedno novo igralište (npr. meni na Korani strašno fali igralište).

Kad smo bili u Brusselu u Belgiji, s Matildom sam otišla u park. Zadržale smo se tamo oko sat vremena. U tih sat vremena čuvar parka je dva puta došao na dječje igralište, prodrmao svaku ljuljačku, pregledao svaku spravu da vidi je li sve cijelo, je li sve u redu.

----------


## Matilda

> Evo i mene!!
> Novopečena mama blizanaca. Pretpostavljam da je Matilda moja kolegica s posla, pozdrav.
> Odmah u glavu, imam pitanje za sve koji znaju odgovor. Kumovi za krštenje kupuju hranilicu. Tako ja odlučila. Samo ne znam koju, sve mi djeluju nekako slabo i labavo. A one čvršće su skupe. Što vi koristite? I gdje to kupiti?


joska, kolegice,   :Bye:  

Imaš ovdje sve o hranilicama 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...ight=hranilica

Nekome je bitno da ima kotače, nekome nije. Može li se naslon nagnuti unazad, može li se hranilica spustiti, ...
Na kraju to uopće nije bitno, glavno da dijete sjedi i da ima remenčiće. Naša se da nagnuti unazad i spustiti (Bertonne), ali uopće to ne koristimo. 

I mali tip. Kad te zanima neka određena tema, a ne možeš je naći, ukucaj pojam u pretražnik (na vrhu stranice) i izlistat će ti se svi topici o toj temi. Ako ne nađeš odgovor, otvoriš novu temu.

----------


## Matilda

> I nova lista:
> 
> Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 
> 
> ana12 
> annabell 
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> ...

----------


## Dumbo

Zanima me da li će biti uskoro pregled autosjedalica u klc ? Znam da je bio u 12 mj ali ovaj put sam kasno upalila   :Sad:   pa me zanima kada bi mogao biti sljedeći . Ako to možete znati . 
Svima lijepi pozdrav !!   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

U 12 mjesecu je bilo predavanje o autosjedalicama.
A pregled bi trebao biti negdje u svibnju (nema savjetnika pa nam zagrebački savjetnici dolaze pomoći, zato je pregleda malo).

----------


## andjelak

Sve bi ja to po tradicionalnim metodama,jer ovo što se radi  ne graniči s normalnim odgojem i kulturom.

Možda da se napiše na gradski portal primjedba vezano uz taj problem.Zar nije gradu jeftinije s burze zaposliti nekoliko čuvara nego popravljati tek obnovljena igrališta.

Vikend noćna druženja  po kvartu oko McDonaldsa neću ni komentirati.Policija nije daleko,zna se do koliko radi taj fast restoran i niti jedna patrola ne prođe a u jutro imaš kaj vidjeti.

Grda se pohvali da je uredio parkove, osvjetlio promenadu, dr,jutro dar mar.Da oni sami ne uvedu nešto da zaštite ono za što su pljunuli novac ,ne kužim to  :Mad:

----------


## Matilda

> Zar nije gradu jeftinije s burze zaposliti nekoliko čuvara nego popravljati tek obnovljena igrališta.


jeftinije je, ali treba se toga sjetiti.
A tko zna, bi li htio netko to i raditi. 

ne mora čuvar parka imati posla s uništavačima, zove policiju i kaže, dečki, trojica razbijaju, dođite po njih. 

Mene još smeta što Gradska čistoća kao da se ulijenila. U mom kvartu stalno je na biciklu s kantom išao jedan čistač. Znala sam ga vidjeti i po nekoliko puta dnevno. Sad ga više nema. Jednom tjedno dođu iz Zelenila pokupiti smeće s igrališta. Jednom tjedno! Premalo.
Evo već je sredina ožujka, naše tri potrgane ljuljačke stoje od jeseni tako. 
Neki dan klinac se objesio na jadnu brezu i trga je. Mama sjedi na klupi i puši. Ni da trepne. Viknula sam mu samo Hej i prestao je.

----------


## enchi

> Evo i mene!!


Dobrodošla! 




> Na kraju to uopće nije bitno, glavno da dijete sjedi i da ima remenčiće.


Upravo tako je i kod nas! Doduše, naša i nema neke dodatne funkcije ali i ne vidim potrebu za njima! (koja racionalizacija   :Grin:  )

----------


## enchi

Čitam u Ka tjedniku da je policija pojačano navečer patrolirala po frekventnim mjestima po gradu tijekom vikenda! 
Imalo je smisla reagirati! Baš sam se razveselila, biti će dobro ako ne stane samo na tom jednom vikendu!

----------


## Matilda

Je.
Uhvatili su nekoliko razbijača, od 16 do 19 godina.
Tak treba!
I upozorili su roditelje da maloljetnici nemaju što tražiti nakon 23 sata vani. Ako ih uhvate, pozvat će se roditelji. Bude li se ponavljalo, ide Centar za socijalnu skrb i tužba za zanemarivanje djeteta.
Po zakonu!

Samo što će oni sad par tjedana kontrolirati i onda ponovo po starom. Treba biti dosljedan!

----------


## Matilda

Ako nekoga zanima

sutra je predavanje u Gradskoj knjižnici
*25.03.2009. u 18 sati – Kako prepoznati darovito dijete u obitelji*.

----------


## lasada

I mi bismo se priključili k vama u podružnicu ako nas primate, kad se Ličanke ne javljaju, valjda ih je sram, jer ne vjerujem da nemaju vremena.
Čitam da planirate pregled AS za svibanj, pa bi i mi došli jer nam je nova AS u planu pa se javimo za tada  :D 
Pusa Matildi od nas Ličana 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

hej, lasada, naravno da si doobrodošla. ali su i karlovčanke sramežljive, mislim da ima više forumašica iz ostalih krajeva županije, nego iz samog karlovca.

I jedna obavijest:



> Upravni odjel za prosvjetu i kulturu u sklopu Preventivnog programa grada Karlovca organizira tribinu za roditelje s temom „Kako biti uspješniji roditelj0?". Tribina će biti održana u Gradskoj knjižnici „Ivan Goran Kovačić“, 1. travnja 2009. godine, s početkom u 18.00 sati. Voditeljica tribine je Marija Cahunek-Žunec, prof.


meni je baš žao što sam propustila prošlo predavanje (o nadarenoj djeci), a morat ću i ovo (ali me čeka Unicefova radionica o roditeljstvu na koju idem svake srijede).

----------


## Matilda

I još ako nekoga zanima homeopatija




> promocija knige Romane Đekić "Homeopatija" u petak 3.4. u 18 sati u Gradskoj knjižnici.

----------


## Matilda

Za nove vrtićance 
traju prijave za vrtić 
do 17.4.

----------


## ivory

> Za nove vrtićance 
> traju prijave za vrtić 
> do 17.4.


Jesu li to prijave samo za ovu godinu ili već sada moram prijaviti Doriana, ako bi htjela da ide sljedeće godine, tj. sa pune 3?

----------


## Matilda

To je za razdoblje sljedeće vrtićke godine 2009/2010.
Možeš otići u Upravu koja je smještena u vrtiću na Gazi ili telefon 613-550.

----------


## ivory

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

D puni tri baš krajem vrtićke godine. Kad bi krenuo točno sa 3, uskoro bi počela dežurstva, godišnji. Njemu bi bilo idealno da krene u jesen 2010 (znači prijavili biste se sljedeće godine u ovo doba).

----------


## ivory

Baš sam se jučer malo raspitivala i rekli su mi da se za jesen 2010 mogu prijaviti već od 11. mj ove godine, jer je lista čekanja podugačka.
Ni sama neznam dali da ga stavim u vrtić s pune 3 ili da još pričekam jednu godinu, pa da ide sa pune 4.

----------


## enchi

Ovu dilemu imam i ja... :/ 
Sada mi ju čuva mama, pa ću vidjeti kako će se stvari razvijati s njih dvije, zasada je super, pa ako tako i ostane, možda ostane doma s njom i do 4.
Doduše, meni su neke poznanice/prijateljice sugerirale da nije na odmet staviti dijete na listu čekanja i ranije pa smo mi na kraju tako i napravili. 
Baš prije koji tjedan ju je MM išao na Gazu prijaviti, najranije za 2010. 
Ali, tu nam je i opcija privatnog vrtića...
Nismo se još "zbrojili" što točno želimo pa neću otezati priču!   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Privatni vrtići imaju ekonomsku cijenu.

Sjećam se M s 3 godine, ta je bila spremna itekako za vrtić. Mi nismo imali prilagodbu.  :Laughing:  
3-4 godine su najbolje za kretanje u vrtić. 
Poslije 2. godine treba promatrati dijete, je li željno društva, komunikacija s drugom djecom i odraslima, kako ide odvajanje od roditelja, je li samostalno.
3 ili 4, stvarno ovisi o djetetu.

Ide tko danas na promociju knjige o homeopatji?

----------


## luci07

> Doduše, meni su neke poznanice/prijateljice sugerirale da nije na odmet staviti dijete na listu čekanja i ranije pa smo mi na kraju tako i napravili. 
> Baš prije koji tjedan ju je MM išao na Gazu prijaviti, najranije za 2010.


Baš sam nedavno pričala sa sveki o tome jel se može tako prijaviti unaprijed na listu čekanja. Kako to onda ide? Jel se prijavi u vrtić u koji bi išla ili? Jel treba što za tu prijavu? Nama je isto u igri 2010.

----------


## enchi

> Baš sam nedavno pričala sa sveki o tome jel se može tako prijaviti unaprijed na listu čekanja. Kako to onda ide? Jel se prijavi u vrtić u koji bi išla ili? Jel treba što za tu prijavu? Nama je isto u igri 2010.


Odeš na Gazu, gdje je vrtićka uprava, daš osnovne podatke o sebi i djetetu i to je to! Ne treba nikakve papire nositi. Mi bi u vrtić Park jer nam je preko šanca  kuća ali nešto sam čula da se prodaje pa ne znam što će biti to kada ona krene...uglavnom, bez obzira kamo ju želiš upisati, ideš na Gazu!   :Smile:  

*Matilda,* upravo tako kako kažeš, moja H. je jako na nas vezana i treba joj da se u društvu opusti (doduše, sve kraće kako je starija, ali ne vidim ju kao dijete koje će željeti npr. biti u centru pažnje ili sl., definitivno   :Grin:  ), smeta joj velika grupa djece koja su bučna i sl. pa si mislim da bi u privatnom vrtiću, u manjoj grupi bolje funkcionirala.
I da je skuplji, znam, to i nije toliki problem. 
Za polazak u privatni mora biti bez pelene, jel da?  Ima još kakvih preduvjeta?

----------


## luci07

Enchi, puno ti hvala.  :Kiss:   Nama je isto jako blizu vrtić, ali sam čula da je teško dobiti mjesto pa bi se probali što prije javiti. 
L je isto jako vezana za nas i boji se nepoznatih, sad ne mogu zamisliti da ide u jaslice. Ali s djecom voli biti i brzo se opusti.

----------


## enchi

Samo ti odi direkt na Gazu! 
Ja sam zvala telefonom ali su mi rekle da kao ima vremena ali kada sam poslala MMa, bez problema ju je upisao na listu!

Ajde da još ima suzdržane dječice...

 :Love:

----------


## ivory

I moj je jedan od suzdržanih, ali samo prvih par minuta, a poslije je ko turbo-motor   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Da, u privatnom vrtiću treba već biti bez pelene.
Manje su grupe.

Ma imaju oni još vremena, budu se snašli.
Svako dijete je za sebe. Određuje ga karakter, odgoj. Imaju oni još vremena da se promijene, što ivory kaže, mala prilagodba, a onda turbo. :Laughing:  

Nadam se da će Jan biti kao M. Jučer je 45 minuta odgledao priredbu u vrtiću, na početku je bio nervozan, već smo mislili da ćemo ići van, no kad su došla djeca, počelo pjevanje i plesanje, vrtio je i on guzom.

----------


## luci07

> Ajde da još ima suzdržane dječice...


Joj, da suzdržane, tek se sad malo oslobodila, prije ju nitko nepoznat nije smio doslovno ni pogledat da se ne rasplače. A primiti u ruke da ni ne spominjem, čak ni ljudi koje je dosta često viđala! Ali u zadnje vrijeme je puno bolje, čak me ponekad skroz iznenadi. :D
PS. Hvala za info  :Kiss:

----------


## enchi

*Ivory*, mi još nismo turbo, malo se sporije palimo izgleda!   :Grin:  

E, da, *luci07*, tak je i kod nas! 
Evo i mene danas Helena popodne iznenadila!
Šetale smo po Radićevoj a ona je doslovno hrlila k drugoj djeci i smijala se kao šašava dok su se vrtili i skakali oko nje!
Doduše, kada su ju počeli pipkati, uzvikala se "ne-ne, ne-ne! ali ipak sam se iznenadila jer se baš tako nije do sada ponašala! 
Mislim da znatiželja počinje prevladavati pa se opušta!
Ajd, baš mi je drago da smo se malo potješile!
 :Love:  

*Matilda*, hvala!

----------


## Matilda

Najavljujem dva događaja koja će se održati do kraja mjeseca u našem gradu.

Sljedeću subotu *25.4. od 10 do 13 sati* na Promenadi, kod Papas bara, Udruga Roda obilježit će Dan planeta Zemlje informativnim štandom uz promociju platnenih pelena.
Bit će letaka, veselih majčica, šarenih platnenih pelena i još puno zanimljivih stvari.
Svakako dođite, posjetite nas na našem proljetnom štandu.
Veselimo se susretu s vama!
Vidimo se!

A *30.5. (četvrtak)* održat će se radionica za roditelje o odgovornom roditeljstvu (što je odgovorno roditeljstvo, kako oblikovati i izreći Ja-poruku, vježbamo na primjerima). Radionica će biti u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10) i početak je u 17 sati. Radionicom ćemo obilježii Dan za odgoj bez batina.

----------


## lasada

Bok curke i mame eto i nas Ličana  :D 
Matilda, kada je pregled AS u Karlovcu jer mi mislimo kupiti novu ova nam je mala znaš sve pa daj savjet. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Ispravljam, nije 30.5. vec 30.4.



> Najavljujem dva događaja koja će se održati do kraja mjeseca u našem gradu.
> 
> Sljedeću subotu *25.4. od 10 do 13 sati* na Promenadi, kod Papas bara, Udruga Roda obilježit će Dan planeta Zemlje informativnim štandom uz promociju platnenih pelena.
> Bit će letaka, veselih majčica, šarenih platnenih pelena i još puno zanimljivih stvari.
> Svakako dođite, posjetite nas na našem proljetnom štandu.
> Veselimo se susretu s vama!
> Vidimo se!
> 
> A *30.4. (četvrtak)* održat će se radionica za roditelje o odgovornom roditeljstvu (što je odgovorno roditeljstvo, kako oblikovati i izreći Ja-poruku, vježbamo na primjerima). Radionica će biti u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10) i početak je u 17 sati. Radionicom ćemo obilježii Dan za odgoj bez batina.

----------


## Matilda

Malo podižem.




> U subotu 25.4. od 10 do 13 sati na Promenadi, kod Papas bara, Udruga Roda obilježit će Dan planeta Zemlje informativnim štandom uz promociju platnenih pelena. 
> Bit će letaka, veselih majčica, šarenih platnenih pelena i još puno zanimljivih stvari. 
> Svakako dođite, posjetite nas na našem proljetnom štandu. 
> Veselimo se susretu s vama! 
> Vidimo se!


Bit će veliki izbor platnenih pelena, od pamuka, konoplje i bambusa, zaštitne gaćice, torbe za pelene, platnene torbe, bedževi, majica ima prekrasnih posebno za najmlađe, sve su kratkih rukava.
Pelene su posebno prekrasne!  :D

----------


## lasada

Mi se nadamo lijepom vremenu pa da skoknemo prošetati po promenadi, družiti se i kupiti ponešto od vas pa se vidimo samo da nema kiše  :D

----------


## Matilda

Vrijeme će biti lijepo.

Moram još reći i da su platnene torbe isto krasne.

----------


## Mukica

ajme kak mi je zao kaj sutra necu bit tam

----------


## Matilda

Muki, falit ćeš nam.   :Love:  

Iako je rano jutro i magla, glavno da ništa ne pada.
Vidimo se na štandu.

 :Bye:

----------


## nicols

Fotke sa KA štanda:

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...lavic/DPZ2009/

----------


## Matilda

Slikice! Juhuuuuu! :D

----------


## lasada

Moram reći da je u subotu u Karlovcu na rodinom štandu bilo super. Mame super, ljubazne, imamo i majicu, bedževe i torbe, a pelene nismo kupili jer koristimo tetre. Došli smo ja mama, Lara i tata, vrijeme bilo vruće i sunčano ko bonbon, atmosfera 200% i jako smo sretni što smo doprinjeli. Nije moglo bolje, curke sa štanda pozdrav i   :Kiss:   posebno matildi.
Juuppiii  :D

----------


## Matilda

Lasada, baš mi je drago da ste se dobro proveli. Žao mi je što nisam mogla vidjeti AS, tri sata štandiranja je prošlo za tren, nismo stale od posla.

Nadam se da smo uspjele svima odgovoriti na pitanja, da su svi zadovoljni. Sljedeći štand će biti u rujnu.

Kako vidite na slikama, osim lijepog vremena, dobro smo se zabavljali jer su pored nas bili Soulfingersi na štandu Udruge za down sindrom. 
Štand je bio jako dobro posjećen, veliki interes je bio za platnene pelene. Čak smo i gradonačelnika upoznali s platnenim pelenama.

----------


## Matilda

I sljedeći događaj:

*30.4. (četvrtak)* održat će se radionica za roditelje o odgovornom roditeljstvu (što je odgovorno roditeljstvo, kako oblikovati i izreći Ja-poruku, vježbamo na primjerima). 
Radionica će biti u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10) i početak je u 17 sati. Radionicom ćemo obilježii Dan za odgoj bez batina.

----------


## Ogulinka

Pozdrav curke! Da se malo opustim od drugih briga i da lasada ne bi rekla da se iz Like nitko ne javlja. Ja sam ispod Kleka. Uskoro četvrti put mama. Vidim da se lijepo zabavljate. A možda se jednom i sretnemo. Ličanko, koje mjesto u Lici ako nije tajna.

----------


## lasada

*Ogulinka*
Imaš pp

----------


## Matilda

> I sljedeći događaj:
> 
> *30.4. (četvrtak)* održat će se radionica za roditelje o odgovornom roditeljstvu (što je odgovorno roditeljstvo, kako oblikovati i izreći Ja-poruku, vježbamo na primjerima). 
> Radionica će biti u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10) i početak je u 17 sati. Radionicom ćemo obilježii Dan za odgoj bez batina.


Podižem sutrašnju radionicu i obavještavam da će svako dijete i roditelj koji sutra podignu knjigu u Gradskoj knjižnici Ivan Goran Kovačić, dobiti i Rodin letak Ne! po guzi.

Ogulinka, dobrodošla!  :Smile:

----------


## Ogulinka

Rado bih došla u radionicu al mi baš nije zgodno. Al u svakom slučaju podržavam svaku akciju na tu temu. Nikad nisam bila za fizičko kažnjavanje i uvjek sam sa djecom sve rješavala razgovorom. Nadam se da će se javiti više mojih sugrađanki pa da i ovdje nešto konkretno pokrenemo. Mnoge mlade majke tapkaju u mraku, I vjerujem da bi se mnoge odazvale.

----------


## Matilda

Ogulinka, evo nama bi puno pomogla, pogotovo u raspodjeli letaka. Prošle godine u dječji vrtić nosila sam letke o autosjedalicama i u rodilište letke o dojenju. 
Sad će Festival bajki i mi svakako dolazimo u Ogulin (i donosimo letke).

----------


## Ogulinka

Može, ja sam za. Čitajući sve ove forume na RODI mnogo sam naučila, otkrila, je da mi je 38 i troje djece a uskoro četvero znam da cijeli život učiš jer svako dijete nije jednako. Svako je jedinka za sebe, svakom se moraš približiti na drugačiji način. Samo javite kad dolazite i ja sam tu. Iskreno, nikad nismo koristili autosjedalicu jer nije bilo potrebe, čestih putovanja ali sada će mi trebati za ovo najmanje.

----------


## Matilda

Radionica je bila vrlo posjećena, radilo se žustro, malo me na početku zezala tehnika (doma sam skužila u čemu je problem, plastična zaštita laptopa je smetla kontaktu projektora i lapa pa je zbog toga titralo), a i vrijeme je brzo prolazilo, roditelji su bili otvoreni i razgovorljivi, kreativni.
Hvala svima što su bili, cijenim kometare i prijedloge, svakako će nam koristiti u sljedećim radionicma.

----------


## Honey

Baš mi je drago  :D

----------


## enchi

Bilo je stvarno dobro! Dinamično, zanimljivo, korisno, atmosfera ugodna... :D 

A što se tehnike tiče, Matilda, valjda si se mužu isšričala što je prst sumnje bio uperen na njega!  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

> A što se tehnike tiče, Matilda, valjda si se mužu isšričala što je prst sumnje bio uperen na njega!


 :Laughing:  
On je i otkrio u čemu je problem. 
Ali mu nisam rekla da je bio osumnjičeni. On ga je zadnji imao, normalno da je prvi sumnjivac.  :Grin:

----------


## enchi

Normalno, nego što!   :Grin:

----------


## call me mommy

karlovcake, da l se dobiva kakva lova od zupanije ili samo od grada? ima li kakve razlike 1 i 2 dijete?

naime , sada sam isla na policiju prijaviti dijete i zeni ispred mene je teta dala neki zahtvjev za pomoc od zupanije kad joj je rekla da joj je to drugo dijete, a meni  na odgovor da mi je to prvo nije dala nista?

----------


## enchi

Za drugo dijete ne znam da li postoji nešto dodatno ali inače se dobiva novac od Grada i od HZZOa.
Najbolje je pitati direktno u Županiji!

----------


## Matilda

Od Županije dobiješ samo za 2. dijete. 
Imamo tu negdje na topicu cijelo objašnjenje što od Grada, što od HZZO-a, što od Županije.

----------


## Matilda

> I nova lista:
> 
> Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 
> 
> ana12 
> annabell 
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Karlovcu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju 24.5.2009. u Karlovcu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred hotela Korana.
*
Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Želite li provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Veselimo se što ćemo se vidjeti i što vam možemo pomoći.

----------


## enchi

:D 

Mi stižemo! 

Iako smo do sada (čini mi se) dobro i sami namjestili sjedalicu, upravo smo mijenjali auto pa sam još sretnija da to naše "sam svoj majstor" namještanje netko stručan provjeri/potvrdi!

----------


## Honey

I naš Obiteljski centar je jučer bio vrijedan: Bez tjelesnog kažnjavanja djece!



> I Obiteljski centar Karlovačke županije danas je obilježio Međunarodni dan obitelji s naglaskom na nacionalnu kampanju protiv tjelesnog kažnjavanja djece.
> 
> - Nasilja će uvijek biti, ali ono nije prihvatljivo - kaže ravnatelj Centra Ivan Delić.
> 
> Centar je već počeo, a nastavit će i do kraja godine, s edukacijom i predavanjima djeci o nasilju i protiv tjelesnog kažnjavanja djece.


Bravo   :Klap: 

Šteta što je bio radni dan, pa nisam mogla navratiti.

----------


## Matilda

> I naš Obiteljski centar je jučer bio vrijedan: Bez tjelesnog kažnjavanja djece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I Obiteljski centar Karlovačke županije danas je obilježio Međunarodni dan obitelji s naglaskom na nacionalnu kampanju protiv tjelesnog kažnjavanja djece.
> 
> - Nasilja će uvijek biti, ali ono nije prihvatljivo - kaže ravnatelj Centra Ivan Delić.
> ...


O toj temi nikad nije suvišno govoriti.
Kad bude nešto, predavanje, edukacija, svakako napisati na forum.   :Smile:

----------


## Ogulinka

U Og na jezeru Sabljaci u nedjelju obilježava se Dan obitelji. To su mi rekle cure iz Udruge Radost. Detaljnije ću znati u petak, a isto tako i kad počinje Festival bajki.
Kao što rekoh, računajte na mene. Kolko budem mogla pomoći, pomažem.

----------


## Matilda

Ogulinka, kad budeš znala više, svakako stavi obavijest ovdje.
Za Festival bajki mi dolazimo!  :D

----------


## andjelak

Možete li mi reći da li se na Švarči radi prick test  kod kikača i kakva je ekipa gore ili da idem u Zg privatno??????

----------


## andjelak

Možete li mi reći da li se na Švarči radi prick test  kod kikača i kakva je ekipa gore ili da idem u Zg privatno??????

----------


## Matilda

Moja sestra je otišla privatno u Zagreb. Vrlo child friendly ambulanta, nista sa silom, imaju i igraonicu.

----------


## call me mommy

kakav je to test?

----------


## Matilda

> kakav je to test?


Alergološki test.

----------


## Matilda

Podižem.




> Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Karlovcu* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
> 
> Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju 24.5.2009. u Karlovcu od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred hotela Korana.
> *
> Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 
> 
> Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Želite li provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.
> 
> Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

Pregled je bio vrlo uspješan. 26 sjedalica. :D 

Hvala svima koji su došli, bili strpljivi, nadam se da vam nije bilo predugo čekati red, bila su samo 4 savjetnika koji su radili bez stajanja skoro puna tri sata. Hvala i Rodinim savjetnicima koji su iz Zagreba došli pregledati karlovačke sjedalice.   

Vidimo se na sljedećm pregledu.  :Smile:

----------


## nicols

Fotke sa pregleda autosjedalica u Karlovcu:

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...albumview=grid

----------


## Ogulinka

Evo ja tek sada se javljam.
U nedjelju na jezeru Sabljaci obilježen Dan obitelji u organizaciji Društva Naša djeca i uz mnoge sponzore. Posebni gosti su im bili Članovi Udruge Radost i Udruženja slijepih i slabovidnih osoba. Bilo je lijepo ali vruće.
FESTIVAL BAJKI u Ogulinu je od 10. do 14. 06. 
Javite se da se dogovorimo kako mogu pomoći. Ako ništa drugo, odnijeti letke u rodilište i Dom zdravlja. 
Do skorog viđenja!

----------


## lasada

Mi smo još ovaj tjedan na kotačima ali se veselim festivalu bajki u Ogulinu i javljam tebi *ogulinka* da se vidimo. Jedva čekamo naravno ako neće biti kiše. Vidimo se!

----------


## Matilda

Ovdje možete vidjeti rezultate preventivnog nadzora Prometne policije i Rode.
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=273&Show=2751

----------


## Ogulinka

Cure, trebam pomoć!
Dali neka od vas zna dobrog psihologa koji se bavi adolescentima i njihovim problemima. 
Moja kćer se još nije pomirila sa činjenicom da je bolesna i treba joj pomoć a Zg nam je daleko s obzirom na moje stanje.

----------


## Matilda

Napisala sam ti PP.

----------


## Ogulinka

Enchi, imaš PP od mene! 
Pozdrav!

----------


## enchi

*Ogulinka*  :Love:  
Vidi pp!

----------


## Ogulinka

Enchy, imaš opet PP.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ogulinka

Evo nešto o Festivalu bajki, o sadržaju itd.


http://www.ogulin.hr/index.php?subac...t_from=&ucat=&

----------


## Ogulinka

Evo nešto opširnije o Festivalu bajki!
Svi ste pozvani!


http://www.klinfo.hr/detaljnije/hr/4...ajke/6/2972/1/

----------


## sorciere

jedno (OT) pitanje curama iz klc... obzirom da ne mogu naći sličnu temu, a tu vas ima najviše... (ne bih da se razvije rasprava, samo molim info):

da li je točno da žene u klc za spremanje traže 40kn po satu???  :? 
sestra mi povremeno treba nekog, a to mi je rekla, pa joj nisam vjerovala.  :/

----------


## Matilda

Da, ja sam jednu tetu odbila za peglanje jer je tražila 40 kn.
Mislim, helou, nije htjela pristati ni na 30 ni na 35.
A peglala bi samo dječju robu i naše šareno (hlače, majice) i usput gledala Oprah show.

----------


## sorciere

da li si uspjela naći za manje? sestri povremeno treba - a ne može planirati nekoliko tjedana unaprijed (kad su slobodne ove "po preporuci za 40)...  :?    :Mad:

----------


## ivory

Istina, i ova koju sam ja jednom angažirala za totalku u stanu je podigla na 40 kn/sat. Malo mi se to čini to much.

----------


## sorciere

http://www.euroclean.hr/kontakt.html

hm... možda im cijena padne kad se ovi prošire... 35+pdv= 42,7
ako nekog preporučite - to je -5%, a onda sljedeći put dođe na 40 (s njihovim sredstvima za čišćenje...)

ako nađete nekog povoljnog za preporučiti - pliz javite mi na pp (da više ne uzurpiram topik   :Wink:   ).

----------


## Ogulinka

Matilda, dal dolazite za vikend u OG?

----------


## Matilda

Ogulinka, otišli smo na drugu stranu.   :Grin:

----------


## Ogulinka

Nema veze, bit će prilika još!

----------


## nicols

*Karlovačko rodilište opet prijatelj djece*
objavljeno 15.6.2009. u 16,25

Karlovac - Karlovačko rodilište ponovo je 'rodilište – prijatelj djece'.

Ovaj prestižni naziv, koji ima 14 hrvatskih rodilišta, znači da je karlovačko ispunilo svih 10 traženih kriterija, a među njima i promicanje dojenja te omogućavanje novorođenčadi da uz majke budu 24 sata na dan.

...

Prenešeno sa web portala Radio Mrežnice: http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...rijatelj-djece

----------


## luci07

Čestitam i ovdje! :D

----------


## call me mommy

cure,gdje u karlovcu ima za kupiti vrecica za pohranu mlijeka?

----------


## Matilda

> cure,gdje u karlovcu ima za kupiti vrecica za pohranu mlijeka?


Pitaj u ljekarnama.
Da ne hodaš okolo, uzmi tel. imenik i nazovi.
Također probaj u ljekarni na Turnju. Oni imaju svašta.

----------


## enchi

I znatno su povoljniji jer se nalaze na području od posebne državne skrbi pa im je porez manji!   :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

A ako i nemaju, neka ti naruče.   :Wink:

----------


## call me mommy

super cure,fala,idem na turanj   :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Drage forumašice i forumaši, 
sutra, u subotu, točno u podne na stepenicama pored Papas bara puhat ćemo balončiće, djeca i mi, balončiće sapunice za djecu začetu potpomognutom oplodnjom koja se, zahvaljujući Prijedlogu Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, nikada neće roditi i osobe čiji su se snovi o roditeljstvu rasplinuli upravo poput ovih balona od sapunice.

Više o puhanju balončića od sapunice u Zagrebu
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...657&highlight=


Vidimo se!

----------


## Honey

Mi dolazimo.
Nadam se da će nas biti više, bit će veselije  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Bit će ovo vesela forumska kava!   :Wink:   :D

----------


## Matilda

Evo kako nam je danas bilo lijepo.
Puhali smo balončiće od sapunice u znak podrške mirnom zagrebačkom prosvjedu protiv diskriminirajućeg novog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji.
Istovremeno su se baloni od sapunice vinuli nebom u Puli, Rijeci, Zadru, Splitu, Osijeku, Slavonskom Brodu.
karlovacki baloncici

----------


## luna1

Zgodno je kad o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji govore oni koji o tome nemaju pojma. Ako niste znali, oplođene jajne stanice, dakle embriji, usade se u žensku maternicu i obično doktori usade 2, 3, 4 pod forom 'da će se bar jedan primiti, pa nek ih bude više. Kad se npr. prime sva 3, onda dolazi do trudnoće trojki, vrlo riskantne i za ženu i za djecu. Doktori se igraju Boga. One oplođene koje ne usade, zamrznu i onda se čeka kad će se mama opet sjetiti da bi rado bila trudna pa će joj te 'zamrznute' usaditi. A i ti 'zamrznuti' su živa bića! Primjerice, žena je nedavno na taj način dobila dvojke, a još je čeka 7 embrija na smrznutom dušiku, dakle 7 djece! Ona najvjerojatnije više ne želi imati djece i pitam - što ćemo s tih 7? Baciti, naravno. Je li to u redu? Mislim da nije. Ravno je abortusu. Najžalosnije je što se žene zalažu za takav zakon, a da pojma nemaju o stvarnom stanju stvari.
Marija, Karlovac 


Pozdrav. ekipa.... šaljem VAM izjavu jedne naše sugrađanke s radio mrežnice na glasu naroda, pa vi meni recite ko je ovdje lud, a sama je na početku rekla da o tome govore oni koji nemaju pojma,.....nemam riječi u kojem stoljeću mi živimo

----------


## sbonetic

o bože svašta, šta ljudi mogu izgovoriti tolike gluposti!

----------


## call me mommy

cure, dr.lugarić,ima ko broj?

----------


## Matilda

E da sam doma, imam zapisano.

Nazovi centralu stare bolnice, oni će ti reći: 047 411277

----------


## call me mommy

ma jesam, ali popodne a oni valjda ne rade popodne. bidem onda ujutro.

fala ti!

----------


## enchi

Dr. Lugarić 411-285

 :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

:Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

U Karlovcu je 14. filmska revija mladeži i imaju poseban program namijenjen najmlađima. Projekcije filmova bit će u Zorin domu, ulaz besplatan.

10.9. (četvrtak) u 12 sati crtani film Profesor Baltazar (130 minuta)
11.9. (petak) u 12 sati igrani film Duh u močvari (90 minuta)
12.9. (subota) u 10 sati crtani film Lucky Luke ide na zapad (90 minuta)
13.9. (nedjelja) u 10 sati crtani film Čarobnjakov šešir (82 minute)

----------


## Matilda

*Rodin štand na Sajmu udruga u Karlovcu
26.9. (subota) od 9 do 18 sati
na parkiralištu Športske dvorane Mladost*

Sudjelovanjem na Sajmu predstavit ćemo Udrugu, njezin rad u Karlovcu, mogućnost učlanjenja. Uz informacije iz Rodinih letaka i brošura, na štandu će biti organizirana prodaja Rodinih proizvoda (majice, pelene, platnene torbe, bedževi itd.).
*Štandom obilježavamo i Tjedan dojenja te pozivamo mame dojilice da dođu sa svojom djecom u 11 sati na grupno dojenje. Okupljanje pred Rodinim štandom, grupno dojenje na stepenicama dvorane i slikanje za uspomenu.* 
Svakako dođite i družite se s nama!

Evo kako je bilo grupno dojenje prošle godine u Zagrebu. Vidite vijest datuma 4.10.2008. 
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php

----------


## enchi

Joj, super!

Mi ćemo doći!   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Za dojenje, dobit ćemo stolce. 

Za sve koji se žele učlaniti u udrugu, imat ćemo pristupnice.
Oni koji nam žele pomoći u štandiranju, dobrodošli! (ipak ćemo tamo biti cijeli dan   :Grin:

----------


## enchi

Prigodno je pa ću dodati ovdje;

u 09,30 na sajmu udruga će se održati predstava Ježeva kućica!

----------


## call me mommy

> *Rodin štand na Sajmu udruga u Karlovcu
> 26.9. (subota) od 9 do 18 sati
> na parkiralištu Športske dvorane Mladost*


preko puta na vunskom polju bit ce konjicki klub karlovac sa konjima, pa cu  navratiti do vas, jedva cekam.

----------


## Matilda

Tko će donijeti muffine?   :Grin:

----------


## enchi

> preko puta na vunskom polju bit ce konjicki klub karlovac sa konjima, pa cu  navratiti do vas, jedva cekam.


Ajme...konji...dijete će poluditi od sreće, još je pod dojmom s dana piva!   :Heart:  

A muffini...ja bolje ne, nešto nemam ruku za kolače, može napolitanke?   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Bit će dosta događanja (parkiralište kod dvorane, Vunsko polje, mala škola uz Gimnaziju), izdvajam ono što bi bilo zanimljivo za klince:
9.30 predstava za djecu
10-12 škola rukometa, mačevalački klub, čitaonica stripova, konjički klub
10.30 auto maketarstvo
*11 grupno dojenje*
11-13 avio modeli

----------


## Matilda

Evo, mi smo ispred dvorane, za pola sata ide grupno dojenje.
Glazba svira, puno ljudi, baš je veselo.  :D

----------


## Matilda

Još smo na sajmu cijelo popodne, do 19 sati.
Svakako dođite.

----------


## call me mommy

bila, u dva navrata, kupila torbu,i cover, i 5 beđeva   :Grin:  

zal mi je kaj nije bilo onih majci za velike 200 % milk   :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

Danas je bilo naporno (jer nije baš jednostavno štandirati cijeli dan), ali jako dobro. Cijelo vrijeme je netko dolazio na štand, rijetko smo imale vremena malo odahnuti. 
Hvala enchi na Milkači, dobro je došla na kraju dana.   :Grin:  
I mamicama i dječici koji su došli na grupno dojenje. Baš vas je lijepo bilo vidjeti.   :Heart:

----------


## luci07

I mi bili, pogledali predstavu, vidjeli konje, kupili kolačiće i novu platnenu torbu. Baš je bilo dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## nicols

Evo i fotke, da vidite kako nam je bilo  :Smile: 

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...albumview=grid

Ako netko nemože na gornji link, neka proba ovako:

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...druga-ka-2009/

----------


## Matilda

U Karlovcu postavljen spomenik nerođenima. Prvi u Hrvatskoj. 
Za nerođene, za roditelje anđela da mogu zapaliti svijeću.  :Heart:  




> Ovo nije samo spomenik pobačenoj djeci, nego i svoj djeci umrloj u spontanom pobačaju, onoj koja su umrla u trenutku rođenja, nesretnim slučajevima, zbog zlostavljanja odraslih.


http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...ik-nerodjenima

----------


## call me mommy

jako lijepo i tako zalosno .....

----------


## visnjica

:Smile:  
Dobro veće!

Ja sam nova na forumu i odmah Vam pišem da sam danas gledala dnevnik i na dnevniku je bilo o dojenju. moram vam reći i da sam ja dojila svoje dijete i to sve do 2,5 godina. Dojila sam ga i u parku i ma stepenicama robne kuće u Sigetu. Pitam se zašto bi to bilo sramno kad djete osjeti da majka ima mlijeka a i gladno je treba ga dojiti svugdje. Znam da je to našim ljudima glupo i nezamislovo. Zar nije više sramno kad vidite tolike ljude pijance na ulici. 
Meni je bilo super kad sam to napravila jer nisam imala vremena ići doma i nahraniti svoje malo, te za mene je to normalno i tome Vas podržavam te Vam poručujem sve mlade i buduće majke dojite svoje dijete što dulje i bilo gdje se zateknete I NEMOJTE SE SRAMITI  vi ste jedna mama i nitko drugi. Ja sam imala slučaj da mi je doktor u zaraznoj bolnici u Zagrebu rekao da kad budem prestala dojiti dijete da ću ga napraviti ludim zbog toga što sam ga dojila dulje od 12 mjeseci i držao mi je predavanje o tome. Pošto sam ga saslušala rekla sam mu da ako hoću slušati misu ići u crkvu a tu sam došla zbog djeteta. I nakraju dojila sam ga do 2,5 godine i ništa mu nije bilo to djete je zdravo i odličan učenik u školi.
JOŠ VAM JEDNOM KAŽEM DRAGE MAJKE NEMOJTE SE DATI I PODRŽAVAM VAS U VAŠOJ AKCIJI. POZDRAV OD NOVE FORUMAŠICE

----------


## Matilda

Pozdrav visnjica i dobrodošla na forum.   :Smile:  
Dojenje je prirodna stvar i ponekad je dovoljno osluškivati sebe i svoje dijete.   :Wink: 

I mi smo u Karlovcu obilježavajući tjedan dojenja organizirali simultano dojenje i došle su tri mame. Nadam se samo da odaziv ne govori o stopi dojenja u gradu (ili županiji).

Jučer i danas je u Zagrebu bila Rodina mliječna konferencija. Bilo je preko 200 ljudi, najviše medicinskog osoblja (liječnika, medicinskih sestara, primalja) koje je došlo slušati predavače svjetskog glasa. Žao mi je što iz Karlovca nije bio nitko (osim nas par članica Rode), za jednog dr. Newmana i Jespera Juula (a i ostale predavače) vrijedilo je prijeći put od pola sata i naučiti nešto novo.

----------


## Ogulinka

Bok Matilda, bok ostale cure! Eto me opet na forumu. Nije me bilo iz tehničkih razloga. Moja podrška svim mamama dojiljama. Ja i moj bebač uživamo u dojenju.   :Kiss:

----------


## andjelak

S radošću objavljujem za one koje to žele ,da od nedavno Karlovačko rodlište ima mogućnost poroda uz epiduralnu :dada ...možda s vremeno  uvedu i sve druge metode..stolčić,porod u vodi i sl.

----------


## Matilda

Hm, epiduralna?! :/ 

Treba težiti prirodnom pristupu porodu.
To je i jedan od koraka inicijative Bolnica-prijatelj majke.
Evo: to je korak broj 7 - Educirati osoblje o metodama ublažavanja boli bez primjene lijekova i ne promicati uporabu analgetika ili anestetika.

A ta inicijativa je novi izazov koji čeka sva hrvatska rodilišta.

----------


## andjelak

znam matilda,ali eto jedna pomak....oni kasne  godinam,pa sada 1.to,pa onda na ove prirodne, jer su neke bolnice  to odavno odradile.

Iskreno,ja nemam ništa protiv svih metoda iako ne znam da bih se odlučila za epiduralnu

----------


## Matilda

Korak unatrag. :/ 
A da ne govorim koji su to troškovi za bolnicu.

Inače bi epiduralna trebala biti samo za rodilje koje imaju dijagnozu nepodnošenja boli. 

Ma neću o tome, ispada uvijek da kritiziram.  :Grin:  


Jučer sam bila u MTČ-u kod kružnog toka. Imaju pamučne kapice za klince po 10 kn. Nama su one najbolje za ovo prijelazno doba.

----------


## Honey

_http://www.radio-mreznica.hr:_
Uzimanje pupkovine od sada i u Karlovcu




> Karlovac - Karlovačka bolnica prva je među županijskim bolnicama u Hrvatskoj koja je dobila licencu Ministarstva zdravstva za uzimanje krvi iz pupkovine za pohranu matičnih stanica za Zakladu Ana Rukavina.
> 
> Riječ je o postupku kojim se krv iz pupkovine novorođenčeta uzima i čuva jer se u budućnosti matične stanice iz nje mogu iskoristiti za liječenje bolesti poput leukemije i oboljenje limfoma te brojne druge bolesti, a popis je svakim danom sve veći. Krv se do sad bacala, a istraživanja su pokazala da se u njoj nalaze visoko vrijedne matične stanice koje stvaraju ljudsko tijelo.
> Ovaj postupak koji spašava živote ubuduće će se moći obaviti i u karlovačkoj Bolnici. Zato je ponedjeljak, 19. listopada, za ovu ustanovu veliki dan, kazao je ravnatelj Nedjeljko Strikić.
> 
> Ovaj će postupak za pacijentice karlovačke bolnice biti besplatan.

----------


## enchi

> Jučer sam bila u MTČ-u kod kružnog toka. Imaju pamučne kapice za klince po 10 kn. Nama su one najbolje za ovo prijelazno doba.


Joj, super! 

Idem danas do MTČ-a!

----------


## Matilda

Želite li film o dojenju Mliječna staza, slobodno mi se javite na PP ili na mail karlovac.roda@gmail.com da se dogovorimo oko preuzimanja.  :Smile:  

O filmu:



> Novi hrvatski dokumentarno–edukativni film o dojenju namijenjen prvenstveno majkama, nastao je u suradnji udruge RODA, UNICEF-a i Studija dim. Umnožen je na DVD-u u 50.000 primjeraka i bit će besplatan za sve koji ga trebaju. 
> Film uz konkretne upute, snimke dojenja i praktične savjete o dojenju, sadrži niz izjava majki i njima bliskih osoba, zdravstvenih stručnjaka i savjetnica za dojenje. Zamišljen je kao priručnik koji će pomoći majkama uputom što raditi u bilo kojoj situaciji s dojenjem, ali i prenijeti osjećaje, probleme i rješenja drugih majki. DVD je prije svega dar majkama od drugih majki u formatu u kojem roditelji danas najčešće traže savjete o odgoju djece i dojenju. U vrijeme kad se u našoj zemlji puno radi na podršci dojenju, jer još uvijek nije dostatna svakoj majci, vjerujemo da će im ovaj pristupačan film biti od velike pomoći.

----------


## luci07

Jel netko možda zna što o onom privatnom vrtiću tintiliniću?
Što nude, kakvi su im uvjeti za upis, cijena?
Ako nekom dijete ide tamo, koliko ste zadovoljni?

----------


## Matilda

:Grin:  
4 godine Tintilinića. 

Odmah ću ti reći prvu info.
Cijena ti je ekonomska (grad ne subvencionira cijenu vrtića). Mislim da je oko 1500 kn (+ engleski).

----------


## luci07

To je samo vrtić, jel da? Nemaju jaslice?
A inače, jeste zadovoljni? Jel se isplati s obzirom na cijenu? 
Jel problem za upis? Jel imaju gužvu pa da je teško upasti?

----------


## enchi

Baš sam i ja prije koji mjesec pitala Matildu za njih!   :Smile:  

Znam da djeca moraju biti bez pelene da bi uopće mogla krenuti.
Oni koje znam su zadovoljni! Detalje će Matilda!

----------


## luci07

Hvala objema!  :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

Od ove vrtićke godine su i jasličari pa može i s pelenom. 

Ono što je meni bilo najbolje je što su tete jako dobre, dijete nauči puno pjesmica, igara, imaju dobru pripremu za školu, a i učenje engleskog.

----------


## Matilda

> I nova lista:
> 
> Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 
> 
> ana12 
> annabell 
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

*Dođite na 1. Rodin dan za roditelje!*




> Biti mama ili tata najodgovorniji je i najizazovniji posao na svijetu. 
> Također i najljepši. Ili bi barem trebao biti takav. 
> Međutim, često nas izazovi koje roditeljstvo stavlja pred nas ostavljaju s osjećajem da nismo dorasli situaciji. Kao i svi roditelji, susrećemo se s dilemama, preispitujemo se i tražimo svoj put.
> 
> Udruga RODA usmjerena je na podršku roditeljstvu i zato smo odlučili organizirati *1. Rodin dan za roditelje pod nazivom Odgovornosti i izazovi roditeljstva, koji će se održati 14.11.2009. u Zagrebu u hotelu Four Points by Sheraton Panorama Hotel Zagreb, Trg Krešimira Ćosića 9.*
> 
> Rodin dan za roditelje uključuje brojna predavanja i radionice namijenjene roditeljima, radionice za bebe, djecu i roditelje, te okrugli stol o temi roditeljstva.
> 
> Pogledajte naš bogat i zanimljiv program i ispunite prijavnicu za sudjelovanje. Zbog ograničenog broja mjesta, molimo Vas da se prijavite što ranije.
> ...


Ovdje možete naći prijavnicu.
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2694

----------


## zvdanijela

Ja nisam iz Karlovca, samo sam malo pratila što se ovdje događa kao što pratim i sve drugo  :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

> Ja nisam iz Karlovca, samo sam malo pratila što se ovdje događa kao što pratim i sve drugo


Možda si iz okolice Karlovca?   :Wink:  
Ovdje je cijela županija.

----------


## Matilda

U utorak je održano predavanje o sigurnoj vožnji djece u vozilima u OŠ Vojnić za roditelje učenika od 1. do 4. razreda.

Mnogi roditelji školaraca ne znaju da je zakon izmijenjen te i da djeca od 5. do 12. godine moraju biti vezani pojasom na tri točke vezanja uz pomoć posebnog postolja (podizača ili boostera) na stražnjem sjedalu. vezanje samo pojasom, bez postolja, nije dovoljno, i iako ste vezali svoje dijete, nije vezano na siguran način i po zakonu. Kazna je 500 kn.

Prenosim vijest sa stranice karlovačke policije:
http://karlovacka.policija.hr/MainPu.aspx?id=32341




> Policajci i predstavnici Udruge Roda u zajedničkoj akciji u Vojniću
> 
> 20. siječanj 2010 -
> Foto: PP Vojnić
> U sklopu provođenja preventivne akcije Policijske uprave karlovačke Nadzor prijevoza djece u automobilima, jučer, u vremenu od 11.30 do 12.15 sati, u Osnovnoj školi Vojnić, općina Vojnić, predstavnica Udruge Roda, gđa Andrea Grkovski-Zimet i kontakt policajac Policijske postaje Vojnić, Vlado Miškulin, održali su edukaciju roditelja, čija djeca su učenici od prvog do četvrtog razreda, o važnosti korištenja posebnih postolja i sigurnosnih sjedalica, odnosno autosjedalica.
> Roditeljima su date informacije i savjeti o pravilnom korištenju i postavljanju autosjedalica, o pravilnom prijevozu i vezivanju njihove djece te su im uručeni letci Udruge. Edukaciji se odazvalo oko 30-ak roditelja koje je kontakt policajac Vlado Miškulin, upoznao s provedbom preventivne akcije i zakonskim obvezama u svezi s prijevozom djece u vozilima.

----------


## Matilda

Napisan je pravilnik o upisu djece u dječje vrtiće.
Bodovanje i rang liste.
Prenosim vijest s portala Mrežnice.

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...a-upis-u-vrtic




> DA BI DOBILA MJESTO U VRTIĆU DJECA ĆE SADA MORATI SKUPITI DOVOLJNO BODOVA
> Rang liste za upis u vrtić
> objavljeno 26.2.2010. u 13,35
> 
> KARLOVAC - Karlovački vrtić po prvi put ima pravilnik o upisu djece. Od sada, da bi se dijete upisalo u neku od 45 skupina, bit će potrebno prikupiti dovoljan broj bodova.
> Najviše, 10 bodova dobivat će kandidati s oba zaposlena i samohranim zaposlenim roditeljom, zatim mališani čije je jedan ili oba roditelja na redovnom školovanju. Najmanje bodova, tek dva, dobivat će ona djeca čiji roditelji koriste dječji doplatak ili pomoć za uzdržavanje.
> 
> Rang liste koje bi se nakon bodovanja trebale formirati, trebale bi spriječiti nezadovoljstvo brojnih roditelja čiji mališani su ostali bez mjesta, ali i smanjiti mogućnost upisa preko veze.
> 
> ...

----------


## mamitzi

nisam redovna forumašica i ne živim više u karlovcu (ojećam se kao karlovčanka na privremenom životu u zagrebu). molim vas, da li bi se svejedno mogla upisati?

----------


## Matilda

jedino ako ćeš dolaziti s nama pit kavu  :Razz: 

Šalim se.
Ovdje su svi dobrodošli.
 :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

> Forumaši(ce) iz Ka i okolice: 
> 
> ana12 
> annabell 
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> bubamarka 
> call me mummy
> ...


nadam se da sam uspjela sa dodavanjem na listu (još uvijek me zbunjuje novi forum). došla bi i na kavu, naravno, samo moram otkriti gdje kafenišete

----------


## Matilda

Super, mamitzi.
 :Wink: 


O upisu u vrtić.
Možete vidjeti bodovanje.

http://www.karlovac.hr/news.aspx?newsID=952&pageID=49




> Pravilnik o upisu djece u Dječji vrtić Karlovac
> 
> 25.2.2010
> Gradsko vijeće Grada Karlovca dalo je suglasnost na novi prijedlog Pravilnika o upisu djece u Dječji vrtić Karlovac. Dječji vrtić Karlovac je prijedlog Pravilnika utvrdio temeljem članka 20. Zakona o predškolskom odgoju i obrazovanju (NN 10/97), članka 34. Statuta Grada Karlovca (Glasnik Grada Karlovca 07/09) i članka 43. Statuta Dječjeg vrtića Karlovac (Glasnik Grada Karlovca 02/08).
> 
> Dječji vrtić Karlovac ustanova je koja se bavi njegom, odgojem i obrazovanjem djece predškolske dobi. Rad se odvija u deset objekata kroz 45 odgojnih skupina (34 vrtićke grupe i 11 jasličkih grupa). Trenutno u Dječjem vrtiću Karlovac 1098 djece pohađa programe Dječjeg vrtića Karlovac.
> U dječji vrtić mogu se upisati djeca od navršenih 12 mjeseci starosti pa do polaska u osnovnu školu. Dijete i roditelji moraju imati prebivalište na području grada Karlovca. Upisi se obavljaju u upisnom roku kojeg određuje Dječji vrtić Karlovac za narednu upisnu godinu. Upis u upisnom roku provodi i odluku donosi Povjerenstvo za provođenje upisa u dječji vrtić. 
> U članku 21. Pravilnika nalaze se kriteriji za ostvarivanje prednosti pri upisu djece kao i broj bodova koji svaki od navedenih kriterija nosi, a oni su sljedeći:
> 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

Nastavljamo s temom vrtića

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...c-od-6-travnja



> Zahtjevi za vrtić od 6. travnja
> 
> KARLOVAC - Svi zainteresirani za upis djece u Dječji vrtić Karlovac svoje će zahtjeve moći predati od 6. do 23. travnja.
> Obavijest o upisu bit će objavljena na svim vrtićkim objektima već 15. ožujka, na web stranici ustanove www.vrtic-karlovac.hr i GradaKarlovca www.karlovac.hr.
> 
> Sva potrebna dokumentacija treba biti predana u tajništvo na Gazi i u roku od 30 dana, znači 23. svibnja bit će poznati rezultati. Točnije, prema novom Pravilniku, bit će objavljena lista prvenstva upisa u Dječji vrtić Karlovac.

----------


## Matilda

Tijekom siječnja i veljače karlovačke Rode nisu spavale, već se smrzavale na cesti s policajcima.  :Trep trep: 

O svemu, čitajte:
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2773

----------


## tina55

levo ja sam već neko vrijeme na Rodinom forumu, a tek danas sam otkrila da Roda ima podružnicu u Karlovcu :Laughing: , to mi je baš drago, nažalost, šteta što to nisam znala dok smo se borile s dojenjem jer nam jedna škola dojenja baš trebala (ali uspjele smo :Very Happy: )
ja sam jedna mama princeze od 5mj i pozdravljam sve Karlovčanke

----------


## Matilda

Tina55, dobrodošla!  :Smile: 




> ana12 
> annabell 
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> bubamarka 
> call me mummy
> Dumbo
> enca 
> ...

----------


## tina55

hvala na dobrodošlici, gledala sam malo starije "karlovačke" postove i super su mi obavijesti o događanjima u Karlovcu, inače mi je dosta tih informacija promaklo, ali sad ću pratit ovaj topic, nadam se da će i dalje bit ovkvih događanja u našem gradu

----------


## Žabica

evo još jedna karlovčanka se prijavljuje...

----------


## tina55

iako sam se prijavila tek nadavno, par dana prije tebe:D, želim ti dobrodošlicu!!

----------


## tina55

čitala sam tu o babyfitnessu u Karlovcu, no čini mi se da se o teme pisalo prije godinu-dvije, da li to još postoji i kome je namijenjen?

----------


## Matilda

Žabica, i tebi želimo dobrodošlicu!

Ne znam održava li se još uvijek baby fitness, najbolje je da nazoveš ordinaciju dr. Došen i pitaš (ona je koordinatorica, 421-211).

I dodajem žabicu.

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
call me mummy
Dumbo
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
joska
Josso
karfiolčić 
kisha1 
lasada (naša Ličanka)
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
mamitzi
Matilda - voditeljica KA podružnice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana 
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Ogulinka
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
tina55
Tviti 
vanchee
visnjica 
Zeera 
Zrina
žabica

----------


## Honey

O, pa sve više nas je  :Smile: 
Dobrodošle nove na listi!

----------


## jana12

Evo i mene cure,iz Duge Rese sam.Pročitala sam sve vaše postove i sretna što ste tu,jedino mi nije jasan onaj komentar od Luna1 o MPO i novom zakonu!Ali dobro 100 ljudi 100 čudi!Naime,dok sam čitala postove po ne znam koji put su mi se zasuzile oči jer tako je lijepo čitati o tim slatkim brigama o dojenju,upisu u vrtić,autosjedalice,šetnje sa dječicom...i ostalo da ne nabrajam,vi to znate bolje od mene;Naime voljela bi da mogu i sama pisati o tome ali nažalost mi se još uvijek borimo doći do tog cilja;u MPO vodama smo i ovaj zakon nas je dotukao(zato Luna1?)ali bitno je da vjerujemo u uspjeh i boriti ćemo se do kraja!Ne moram vam ni spominjati koliko nam je teško!Nadam se da me primate jer znam da ću jednog dana sigurno i ja muku mučiti sa dojenjem i znate,jedva čekam taj dan!

----------


## tina55

dobrodošla jana12 i od srca ti želim da uskoro imate nove brige (ali samo male slatke brigice)

----------


## Matilda

Jana, dobrodošla! Imamo dosta forumašica iz DR. :Wink: 

Ovdje vladaju tako dobre vibre da ćeš uskoro i ti imati mali zamotuljak.  :Yes: 

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
call me mummy
Dumbo
enca 
enchi 
Fairy 
helena 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
iglica 
ivani 
ivory 
jana12
joska
Josso
karfiolčić 
kisha1 
lasada (naša Ličanka)
Lavinija- članica Udruge Roda 
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
mamitzi
Matilda - voditeljica KA podružnice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana 
ml 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
Nina28 
ockica 
Ogulinka
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
tina55
Tviti 
vanchee
visnjica 
Zeera 
Zrina
Žabica

----------


## Matilda

Nekih imena nema više na popisu članova foruma pa sam napravila reviziju liste.
Ako nekoga nema, neka se javi.  :Wink: 

andjelak 
annabell 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
call me mummy
Dumbo
ENA26
enchi 
Fairy  
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
iglica  
ivory 
jana12
joska
Josso 
lasada (naša Ličanka)
Lavinija - članica Udruge Roda 
luci07 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006 
mamitzi
Matilda - članica Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
Milana 
nicols - član Udruge Roda 
ockica 
Ogulinka
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
tina55
visnjica  
Zrina
Žabica

----------


## Honey

> Zgodno je kad o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji govore oni koji o tome nemaju pojma. Ako niste znali, oplođene jajne stanice, dakle embriji, usade se u žensku maternicu i obično doktori usade 2, 3, 4 pod forom 'da će se bar jedan primiti, pa nek ih bude više. Kad se npr. prime sva 3, onda dolazi do trudnoće trojki, vrlo riskantne i za ženu i za djecu. Doktori se igraju Boga. One oplođene koje ne usade, zamrznu i onda se čeka kad će se mama opet sjetiti da bi rado bila trudna pa će joj te 'zamrznute' usaditi. A i ti 'zamrznuti' su živa bića! Primjerice, žena je nedavno na taj način dobila dvojke, a još je čeka 7 embrija na smrznutom dušiku, dakle 7 djece! Ona najvjerojatnije više ne želi imati djece i pitam - što ćemo s tih 7? Baciti, naravno. Je li to u redu? Mislim da nije. Ravno je abortusu. Najžalosnije je što se žene zalažu za takav zakon, a da pojma nemaju o stvarnom stanju stvari.
> Marija, Karlovac 
> 
> 
> Pozdrav. ekipa.... šaljem VAM izjavu jedne naše sugrađanke s radio mrežnice na glasu naroda, pa vi meni recite ko je ovdje lud, a sama je na početku rekla da o tome govore oni koji nemaju pojma,.....nemam riječi u kojem stoljeću mi živimo


Jana12, ovaj gore komentar je napisan na Radio Mrežnici, neke Marije iz Karlovca (tako se potpisala), Luna ga je ovdje iskopirala  :Smile: 
Nezgodno je ispalo jer nije u obliku quota, ali dolje je Luna napisala što misli o tome.

Želim ti svim srcem da i usprkos svim teškoćama kojima je dodan i taj katastrofalni zakon ubrzo postaneš mama jednom mirišljavom smotuljku  :Heart:

----------


## jana12

hvala vam cure na dobrodošlici i lijepim željama,ja se nadam da će se ostvariti čim prije.Oprostite što sam krivo razumjela post,a najviše isprika Luni!

----------


## Matilda

Vrlo važna obavijest za sve one koji žele svoje dijete upisati u kaslice/vrtić.

Objavljen je poziv za upis.




> POZIV ZA UPIS 
> 
> Na temelju članka 8. Pravilnika o upisu djece u Dječji vrtić Karlovac Povjerenstvo za provođenje upisa donijelo je Odluku o UPISU DJECE U DJEČJI VRTIĆ KARLOVAC U REDOVNI JUTARNJI I POPODNEVNI PROGRAM ZA 2010./11. PEDAGOŠKU GODINU OD 01.RUJNA 2010. GOD.
> 
> OBRAZAC ZAHTJEVA ZA UPIS MOŽETE PREUZETI NA WEB ADRESI VRTIĆA: www.vrtic-karlovac.hr, WEB ADRESI GRADA KARLOVCA: www.karlovac.hr ILI OSOBNO U TAJNIŠTVU VRTIĆA.
> 
> UZ ZAHTJEV POTREBNO PRILOŽITI SLJEDEĆU DOKUMENTACIJU:
> 1.	Izvod iz matične knjige rođenih za dijete
> 2.	Potvrdu MUP-a o prebivalištu djeteta
> ...


Ovdje možete skinuti zahtjev:
http://www.karlovac.hr/news.aspx?newsID=969&pageID=49

----------


## Matilda

Nisu kaslice, već jaslice (ne mogu editirati jer mi je istekao rok za promjenu). :Smile: 




> Vrlo važna obavijest za sve one koji žele svoje dijete upisati u jaslice/vrtić.[/url]

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Evo da se i ja prijavim, i ja sam iz Karlovca. Moram priznati da nisam do sada našla ovu stranicu, ali očito je nisam ni tražila jer sam bila isključivo na mpo stranicama. *Jana12* nemoj se zamarati time tko šta kaže! Ja zbilja ne želim nikome da prolazi kroz muke, psihičke i fizičke, koje prate potpom. oplodnju! I svima koji to ne razumiju i ne daju podršku parovima koji to prolaze neka se suzdrže glupih komentara! Ja sam prošla 3 postupka oplodnje i imala sam 3.sreću; sada sam trudna 21 tj. i presretna sam. Ovaj zadnji i dobitni postupak je zakačio novi zakon. Ostalo mi je bilo još 5 js i nažalost završile su u smeću. Tako da za dvije, tri god. kad ću poželjeti drugo dijete moram sve ponovo prolaziti umijesto da dođem po zamrznuti embrij. Za mene je i to bacanje js bilo bolno jer i to je moje bogatstvo iz kojega su mogla nastati mala dječica! Želim ti svu sreću i da što prije osjetiš ljepotu trudnoće!

----------


## jana12

Hvala ti Duga na lijepim riječima,drago mi je zbog tebe što si uspjela;i ja sam imala tri postupka ali nažalost nijedan nije bio dobitni;Možeš mi reći u kojoj si bolnicu  išla u postupke i koja je bila dijagnoza?Želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću i da ti se drugi bebač dogodi slučajno,te da više nikada ne moraš prolaziti muku koju si prošla do sada!

----------


## Matilda

Duga  :Love:  dobrodošla i ovdje.

Nažalost, zakon je takav, no borba za njegove izmjene nije stala. 

Meni su prošlogodišnji prosvjedi vezani uz zakon o MPO-u bili najemotivniji.  :Klap: 
Imamo tu negdje i album karlovačkih balončića.

----------


## Matilda

Popunjavam listu



> andjelak 
> annabell 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> bubamarka 
> call me mummy
> duga30
> Dumbo
> ENA26
> ...

----------


## duga30

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Ja sam na Vuk Vrhovec, kod dr. Lučingera i ne bi ga mijenjala, kao ni sestre, za ništa! Unatoč velikim gužvama i lošim uvjetima rada, dr. je prije svega čovjek, a onda vrhunski doktor. Ja imam začepljen jajovod i stalno nekakve ciste, a muž asthenoterathozoospermiu. Ništa strašno, ali nije išlo 3 god. Treba biti uporan i vjerovati da će se uspjeti!

----------


## enchi

Pozdrav novim curama - žabica, tina55, jana12, duga30!  :Smile: 

jana12 želim ti što bezbolniji i kraći put do bebe a duga30 tebi ugodnu trudnoću sve do kraja, a tada na upoznavanje i ostalih podforuma koji će ti dobro doći!  :Grin: 

 :Love:

----------


## jana12

ne znam da li se mi smijemo ovako dopisivati na ovom forumu,ali samo da još kažem da sam i ja na VV,doktor A.,a dijagnoze su nam skoro iste,MM isto tako,a ja ciste, i sad si me baš obradovala Duga,znači da se s ovom dijagnozom može uspjeti.Da li je MM nešto uzimao za poboljšanje?
Hvala enchi!

----------


## duga30

*Enchi* hvala na lijepim željama! Za sada je sve u redu, ali moram mirovati. No, to nije problem kad znam zašto mirujem. *Jana,* mislim da nisam napisala ništa uvredljivo ili sl., no, za svaki slučaj neću više nikoga imenovati. Muž nije ništa koristio, čak nije niti ponavljao spermiogram. Naravno da imaš šanse, samo budi strpljiva!

----------


## tina55

ima li u Karlovcu zainteresiranih mama za školu nošenja beba u nosiljkama (sling, mei tai), školica se može održati, ako se skupi 6-10 mama? trebale bi se skupit mame pa dogovorit detalje
ne znam da li smijem napisat tko bi organizirao školu ili je to zabranjeno radi reklamiranja

----------


## tina55

zaboravih napomenuti da bi škola bila besplatna

----------


## Žabica

> ima li u Karlovcu zainteresiranih mama za školu nošenja beba u nosiljkama (sling, mei tai), školica se može održati, ako se skupi 6-10 mama? trebale bi se skupit mame pa dogovorit detalje
> ne znam da li smijem napisat tko bi organizirao školu ili je to zabranjeno radi reklamiranja


mene bi interesiralo... nisam previše upoznata sa nosiljkama, ali znam vidjeti tu i tamo nekog da fura bebicu u tome i baš mi djeluje super...

----------


## tina55

mi se nosimo u mei tai i super nam je, ali htjela bih naučit koristit sling i usavršit se s mei tai

super, onda smo dvije  :Smile: , treba nas još barem 4, ako znaš koju mamu pitaj je li zainteresirana, i ja ću pitat

----------


## Matilda

> onda smo dvije , treba nas još barem 4, ako znaš koju mamu pitaj je li zainteresirana, i ja ću pitat


Mi smo stari nosači, sling, marama, Mei Tai, u svemu. Prvo dijete 2,5 godine nošenja, drugo još uvijek.
Ali bih svakako poslušala školicu, a mislim kad bismo proširile vijest, da bi bilo još zainteresiranih.

----------


## Matilda

Iz programa Gradske knjižnice izdvajam ono nama zanimljivo.
http://www.gkka.hr/

Za osnovnoškolce u Gradskoj knjižnici Ivan Goran Kovačić od 1. do 9. travnja traju Đački proljetni dani.




> 1.KREATIVNA RADIONICA "U BOJAMA DUGE" (radionica traje od 01. do 02.04.2010. godine, s početkom u 10:00 sati) 
> 2.ŠAHOVSKA RADIONICA (radionica traje od 06. do 09.04.2010. godine, s početkom u 10:00 sati 
> 3.KREATIVNA RADIONICA "RASCVALO PROLJEĆE (radionica traje od 06. do 09.04.2010. godine, s početkom u 10:00 sati  
> 4.KREATIVNO-EDUKATIVNA RADIONICA “KRAVATA NA MOJ NAČIN” (radionica traje od 06. do 08.04.2010. godine, s početkom u 11:30 sati)
> Prijava: osobno u Gradskoj knjižnici "Ivan Goran Kovačić" Karlovac ili na telefon 412-377 (103)


Nakon proljetnih praznika još malo kreativnih radionica u knjižnici:
13. i 15. travnja u 18 sati Lokomotiva
20. i 22. travnja u 18 sati Sretan ti dan, Zemljice!
27. i 29. travnja u 18 sati Vrti se, vrti kotač!

A i za najmlađe Bebe u knjižnici 30. travnja 
17-18 sati djeca do 2 godine
18-19 sati djeca 2-3 godine

16. travnja u 19 sati predavanje Romane Đekić o homeopatiji.

Bliži se Dan planeta Zemlje pa će karlovački ogranak Rode imati informatini štand 24. travnja od 10 do 13 sati na Promenadi (kod Papasa i Žabe).

No, ni Zagreb nije daleko, 17. travnja na Bundeku je Zelendan, Rodin dječji eko sajam http://roda.hr/zelendan/index

----------


## tina55

ja ću otić na Zelendan, a mogla bih navratit i 24.4 kod žabe da vidim što će biti, ianako smo subotom ujutro u šetnjici
je li netko bio u knjižnici na ovom "susretu" beba do 2 god? što se tu događa? i jesmo li premali da idemo? imamo 6mj i rado bi došli jer su nam omiljene igračke slikovnice

----------


## Matilda

> ja ću otić na Zelendan, a mogla bih navratit i 24.4 kod žabe da vidim što će biti, ianako smo subotom ujutro u šetnjici
> je li netko bio u knjižnici na ovom "susretu" beba do 2 god? što se tu događa? i jesmo li premali da idemo? imamo 6mj i rado bi došli jer su nam omiljene igračke slikovnice


tina, onda se vidimo na Zelendanu, a i na Rodinu štandu.  :Wink: 
Na Rodinu štandu dijelit ćemo Rodine letke i brošure, nadam se da će biti majica i platnenih pelena te ostalih Rodinih proizvoda. 
Jesi li se možda dogovarala za školicu nošenja? Na štand dolazi puno roditelja, sigurno bi bilo zainteresiranih.  :Yes: 

Nisam nikad bila na Bebama u knjižnici, iako smo i djeca i ja knjigofili (slikovnice su najdraža igračka). I uopće niste premali, 6 mjeseci je najbolja dob za primanje slikovnice u ruke, gledanje ilustracija i kratkih pjesmica (pričica).

----------


## tina55

> tina, onda se vidimo na Zelendanu, a i na Rodinu štandu.


 :Smile: 
znam da nismo premali za slikovnice, čitamo ih od 2mj :Smile: , ali ne znam kako je to organizirano u knižnici, da li su oni to ipak predvidili za malo veće ili?
u svakom slučaju, mislim da ćemo proć i vidjet
danas sam tek kontaktirala vezano za školu nošenja, kad si rekla da ima dosta zainteresiranih mama, mislila sam da nas je samo tri, pa nisam dosad kontaktirala
pitala sam za 24.4. pa javim kakvu sam povratnu informaciju dobila

----------


## klija

Idemo na Bebe u knjižnici već 3 mjeseca, bude puno djece pa su grupe podijeljene na 0-24 i 24-36 mjeseci, iako se mi sa 17 mjeseci švercamo u obje jer mala klija voli djecu pa se družimo 2 sata. Znala sam vidjeti neke puzače, ne baš i bebe od 6 mjeseci, ali ima zanimljivih igračaka i slikovnica pa se možda bebici svidi.
Treba ponijeti papuče za sebe i dijete i preporučam laganu odjeću jer je tijekom zime bilo jaaako vruće, mali prostor, puno tijela (malih i velikih) pa se brzo zagrije.
Ima par strunjača i zgodno je podružit se sa ostalima. Jedino ne kužim roditelje (i inače, ne samo tamo) koji dovedu svoje dijete na druženje sa hrpom djece pa sjede s njim u kutu i igraju se s djetetom, umjesto da ih puste da sami istražuju...ako hoće. Klija koji put hoće, koji put neće, ali uvijek nastojim izmaknut negdje u stranu i pustit je da se druži.

----------


## tina55

mi ćemo doći, ne pužemo, ali obožavamo slikovnice, hvala na informaciji za papuče

----------


## tina55

Matilda,
javili su mi se iz Pixiekida, 24.4. su zauzeti, ali su zainteresirani doći kad se dogovorimo
i trebamo im omogućiti neki prostor
znači treba nam prostor i mame :Smile:  ili tate :Smile: 
ja sam se u međuvremenu prijavila za Pixiekid školu nošenja na Zelendanu (ne mogu čekat, moram brzo naučit koristiti sling :Very Happy: ), ali bilo bi super da se održi i ova u Karlovcu (zbog drugih mama, jer znam koliko meni treba ta škola da naučim sve finese s mei tai i uopće koristiti sling, a preko tjedna nisam mogla otić, sva sreća što je organiziran Zelendan)

----------


## Žabica

Ja sam se samo došla pohvaliti da mi je MM kupio sling :Heart: 
I to ovaj http://www.pixiekid.com/shop/index.p...roducts_id=201 narančasti.
Još samo moramo naučiti kako se nositi.
Nego dal postoji neko ograničenje što se tiče veličine bebe koja se smije nositi? 
Naime mi smo jako maleni, rodila se sa 2.5kg.

----------


## tina55

sling je jako lijep  :Smile: 
ne znam postoji li ograničenje što se tiče težine, mi se nosimo tek od 3,5mj
pitaj na podforumu nošenje djece, tamo će ti netko brzo odgovoriti
što se tiče učenja, mislim da je za to najbolja škola, i mi imamo sling, ali se ne znamo njime baš koristiti (tj.mm zna, al ja ne, pa se mi nosimo u mei taiu)

----------


## Matilda

tina, jeste bili u knjižnici?

Što se tiče škole nošenja, bilo bi najbolje da znamo datum, za prostor ćemo lako (knjižnica, knjižnica za mlade, Obiteljski centar, Centar za mlade).
Ja sam prvo koristila sling (imao je 2 tjedna, položaj kolijevke), kasnije sam kupila Mei Tai (taman nekako kad je počeo sjediti).

Imam jednu zamolbu, ako znate nekoga tko bi mogao prevesti drveni štand (to su oni drveni štandovi s krovićem). Inače su nam svake godine iz Mladosti vozili štand, no oni ih više nemaju (sve otišlo NK Karlovac koji nema prijevoz).
Treba nam 24.4. za obilježavanje Dana planeta Zemlje.

----------


## Matilda

Danas smo na Zelendanu u Zagrebu.
Baš se veselim, dijete i ja idemo na radionice izrade slikovnice od recikliranog materijala i na glazbenu radionicu.

I napravili smo zastavice za zelendansku zastavu.  :Klap:

----------


## tina55

nismo još bile u knjižnici, zadnji petak u mjesecu je, dakle idemo 30. 4., javim dojmove  :Smile: 
i mi smo bili na Zelendanu i baš nam je bilo lijepo, možda navratimo i 24. 4. na vaš štand jer smo tražili jedan bedž, a baš tog nije bilo u ponudi na Zelendanu  :Sad: 
što se tiče škole nošenja, javit ću im da nam predlože datum kad su slobodni

----------


## Matilda

I kako vam se svidjela školica nošenja?

Šteta da se nismo upoznale, nismo dogovorile nikakav znak raspoznavanja  :Cool: , a i ja sam imala karticu sa svojim pravim imenom, ne s forumskim nickom. 
Dođi u subotu na štand, bit će Rodinih majica, pelena, bedževa, ... ma to vrijedi za sve.  :Grin: 

Samo se nadam da će nas vrijeme poslužiti.

----------


## Matilda

*Rodin štand povodom Dana planeta Zemlje
u subotu 24. travnja od 10 do 13 sati* na križanju Radićeve ulice i Šetališta dr. Franje Tuđmana (kod spomenika Žabi).

Na štandu možete saznati sve o platnenim pelenama, kupiti platnene pelene, platnene torbe ili dječje majice s veselim natpisima.
Štand je i edukativan, možete dobiti sve Rodine letke i brošure (neplodnost, porod, dojenje, autosjedalice, roditeljstvo, platnene pelene itd.)


I još jedan događaj, *28. travnja (srijeda) u 17.30 u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije, Meštrovićeva 10, održat će se radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu.* Na radionici ćemo naučiti kako koristiti Ja-poruke u komunikaciji s djetetom, te kako u kritičnim situacijama odabrati pravu odgojnu metodu, a ne fizički kazniti dijete. Radionica je besplatna, vrijeme trajanja je 90 minuta.

----------


## Matilda

:Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Udruga Roda organizira u Karlovcu *radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu* koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi.
Radionica će se održati *u srijedu 28. travnja 2010. u 17.30 sati u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije*, Meštrovićeva 10. 
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

----------


## Matilda

:Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Udruga RODA organizira u Karlovcu *besplatni pregled autosjedalica* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 8.5.2010. od 10.00 do 12.00 sati na parkiralištu ispred hotela Korana (caffe bara Slap)*.
Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## Matilda

Aktivnosti u svibnju za djecu u Gradskoj knjižnici I.G. Kovačić




> RADIONICE:
> 7.5. - "Kotač u vremenu, vrijeme u kotaču" (izrada Mandala - kotača života)
> 10.5. -"Cvijet za mamu" - u sklopu Ciklusa predavanja "Pomozimo im da sretno rastu"
> KREATIVNE RADIONICE ZA SLOBODNO VRIJEME: (utorak ili četvrtak od 18 sati)
> 4./6.5. - "Majčici od srca"
> 11./13.5. - "Pišem ti pismo..."
> 18./20.5. - "Zdravi grad"
> 25./27.5. - "Sportski dan"
> 10.5. - CIKLUS PREDAVANJA "POMOZIMO IM DA SRETNO RASTU"
> ...


I od ovog vikenda počinju Proljetne promenade

Lokacija: Šetalište dr. F. Tuđmana – Promenada, Vrbanićev perivoj 
Vrijeme odvijanja programa: od 10.00 do 13.00 sati

----------


## enchi

Hvala Matilda!

----------


## Matilda

Tko želi ići u kazalište

http://www.zorin-dom.hr/images/stori...%2005-2010.pdf

6.5. (četvrtak) u 9.00, 11.00, 13.00 Debela (Kazalište Mala scena)
11.5 (utorak) u 10.00, 12.00 Šuma Stiborova (GK Zorin dom)
19.5. (srijeda) u 18.00, 20.00 Veliko putovanje maloga puža (Produkcija Z, Split)
26.5. (srijeda) u 10.00, 12.00 Šaljive narodne priče (Kazalište Smješko, Zagreb)

----------


## tina55

hvala na obavijestima
doći ćemo mm i ja na pregled autosjedalica
možemo li donijeti i onu od 9kg na dalje, ali za nju nemamo upute?

----------


## tina55

evo da izvijestim kako je bilo u knjižnici na okupljanju beba
mislim da je taj program "bebe u knjižnici" super za neko početno druženje beba i navikavanje na druženje s vršnjacima, istina je, kako je klija rekla, da je bolje za bebe koje već pužu i hodaju, mi još ne pužemo, ali svejedno nam je bilo zabavno i lijepo, prostor je baš prilagođen djeci, pa je moja šmizla sve promotrila, čitali smo razne slikovnice i bila je oduševljena jer su sve bile nove (one doma već zna napamet  :Smile: ) pred kraj se počela žaliti jer je unutra bilo jako vruće, pa smo morali ići (to je ok za drugu djecu, ali mi smo bili u mei taiju pa ju je i on dosta grijao)
doći ćemo i na slijedeće druženje  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

> hvala na obavijestima
> doći ćemo mm i ja na pregled autosjedalica
> možemo li donijeti i onu od 9kg na dalje, ali za nju nemamo upute?


Nema veze, upute se donesu ako ih imate.
Ovu AS grupe I možete je donijeti da vidimo starost i ispravnost, još vam je prerano da je fiksiramo.

----------


## Matilda

I u Karlovcu osvanula jaja za ministra.




> Postavljanjem kuhanih jaja s porukom "Ministre, moja jajašca nisu za bacanje" na različitim mjestima po gradovima, danas i sutra na simboličan način pokazujemo ministru zdravstva Milinoviću što mislimo o zakonu protiv medicinski potpomognute oplodnje i njegovoj "uspješnosti" koju nam svima namjerava prezentirati na Plitvicama ovog vikenda. 
> 
> Organizatori akcije, Udruga RODA i Inicijativa Građani protiv MO zakona pozivaju vas da im se pridružite - dovoljno je da par skuhanih jaja s porukom ispisanom vodootpornim flomasterom ostavite na nekom javnom mjestu. Akcija koincidira s Kongresom o medicinskoj oplodnji koji se upravo održava na Plitvicama.


Ima i slika
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...d=151888302050
http://picasaweb.google.hr/lh/view?q...ilter=1&hl=hr#

----------


## Matilda

Krajem mjeseca je Sajam vlastelintsva. 
http://www.karlovac-touristinfo.hr/clanak.asp?id=204

----------


## tina55

> Krajem mjeseca je Sajam vlastelintsva. 
> http://www.karlovac-touristinfo.hr/clanak.asp?id=204


sajam smo dosad redovito pohađali, vrijeme je da ga i naša mrvica posjeti  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Da, super je sajam, i mi dolazimo inače, ali ove godine nažalost traje samo dva dana!

----------


## andjelak

Poludim kada su predstave za djecu samo u dopodnevnim satima.
Zar oni ne znaju da roditelji rade,ne čuvaju svu djecu bake i djedovi i nisu sve bake i dedeki mobilni i ne žive u centru :Evil or Very Mad: 


kada će biti lista s popisom  djece koja su dobila vrtić, jel 24.05. ili?????

----------


## Honey

> Poludim kada su predstave za djecu samo u dopodnevnim satima.
> Zar oni ne znaju da roditelji rade,ne čuvaju svu djecu bake i djedovi i nisu sve bake i dedeki mobilni i ne žive u centru


Očito nikog nije briga. I nas muči isto već dulje vrijeme, većina aktivnosti za klince je radnim danom ujutro  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Matilda

Da, mislim da se to pitanje predstava za djecu radnim danom (i to prijepodne) već povlačilo po našem gradskom kazalištu, i koliko sam čula, navodno vikendom nije nitko dolazio. Ovako djeca idu s vrtićem ili školom.
E, sad, ili većina roditelja nema kulturu odlaska u kazalište ili im se ne da ili ne znaju da su predstave...

Da nema gradskog programa Svako dijete 4 puta godišnje u kazalište, mislim da dobar dio djece ne bi nikad vidio kazalište.

Prije par tjedana bila je prekrasna predstava Tri praščića, škola je bila poslijepodne pa smo imali slobodno jutro.
Danas idemo na Puža, navečer možda na Lepezinu predstavu.

Inače, kao i za kino, više smo u kazalištu u Zg nego u Ka.

----------


## Matilda

Moram se smijati.  :Laughing: 

Danas sam htjela svog dvogodišnjaka odvesti na predstavu Veliko putovanje malog puža, predstava u 10.
I hoću kupiti kartu, ne može, predstava otkazana zbog slabog interesa. Došlo troje roditelja s djecom. 
Eto! :Rolling Eyes: 

I kad hoćeš, ne možeš.

----------


## tina55

> Moram se smijati. 
> 
> Danas sam htjela svog dvogodišnjaka odvesti na predstavu Veliko putovanje malog puža, predstava u 10.
> I hoću kupiti kartu, ne može, predstava otkazana zbog slabog interesa. Došlo troje roditelja s djecom. 
> Eto!
> 
> I kad hoćeš, ne možeš.


 meni je to baš žalosno, možda je ipak stvar u terminu, a ne u općoj nezainteresiranosti...
ne znam kako je dječjim predstavama (još smo malo premali), ali što se tiče Zorin doma nije mi u redu da su za predstavu kad gostuje neko npr. zagrebačko kazalište karte dosta skuplje nego u kazalištu u ZG

----------


## Matilda

Ma žalosno je, al dosta mi je žalosti.

----------


## Honey

Da, zamisli. Srijeda ujutro, 10 sati. Možda bi ljudi trebali uzeti godišnji, ili bolovanje, da s djetetom odu na predstavu?

----------


## Matilda

> Da, zamisli. Srijeda ujutro, 10 sati. Možda bi ljudi trebali uzeti godišnji, ili bolovanje, da s djetetom odu na predstavu?


Pa vidiš da i ja koja ne radim ne mogu s djetetom pogledati predstavu.

----------


## andjelak

> meni je to baš žalosno, možda je ipak stvar u terminu, a ne u općoj nezainteresiranosti...


, baš tako..
Matilda većina roditelja radi tako da i nije moglo biti puno kazalište, a oni koji su nezaposleni ne vjerujem da im je do trošenja novca u tu svrhu,jer treba progurati od mjeseca do mjeseca.

*Zna li netko kada su rezultati upisa u vrtić*

----------


## Matilda

Rezultati upisa trebaju biti ovaj tjedan.
U pozivu za upis piše da se rezultati objavljuju 30 dana od zadnjeg dana prijave. Zadnji dan prijave bio je 23.4.
Rezultati će biti objavljeni na web stranici vrtića i Grada Karlovca.

----------


## luci07

Danas su objavljeni rezultati.

----------


## Matilda

Evo rezultata. Lista upisanih i neupisanih u vrtić.
http://www.karlovac.hr/news.aspx?newsID=1049&pageID=1

----------


## Honey

183 upisanih,
za ostalih 159 prijavljenih nema mjesta.

----------


## tina55

u vezi Pixiekid škole nošenja u Karlovcu, ima li još uvijek zaineteresiranih?
trebalo bi se skupiti 10-tak mama

pitaju da li bi nama koje smo zainteresirane odgovaralo jedno poslijepodne u tjednu? pa da dogovorimo neki termin
Matilda, mogu li im reći da ćemo se snaći za prostor?

----------


## Matilda

Jel besplatno?

Za prostor ćemo se snaći.

----------


## tina55

je, škola je besplatna

----------


## Žabica

mene bi zanimala škola ...
jel mogu MM-a povest  :Smile:  da i on nauči?

----------


## tina55

> mene bi zanimala škola ...
> jel mogu MM-a povest  da i on nauči?


naravno da i tm može doći, ja sam bila u njihovoj školi na zelendanu i zapravo ti je lakše izvodit to sve s bebom ako je netko s tobom
ja im onda javljam da ćemo nać prostor i da nam paše u tjednu popodne, pa vam javim daljnje informacije

----------


## Matilda

Može, tina.
Neka odrede datum, a onda ćemo lako naći prostor.

----------


## enchi

Ja sam tu, i pratim...javite se za prostor - Matilda sve zna, već je kod nas domaća!  :Smile: 

Budem vam se i pridružila!

----------


## Matilda

Ovaj tjedan počinje Ogulinski festival bajke, od 10. do 13. lipnja.

Ima vrlo zanimljivih događaja, predstava, pripovijedanje bajki, radionica, svašta i za male i za velike.

Program



U Gradskoj knižnici zanimljivosti za djecu:

08.06. 2010. godine u 10:15 sati - radionica pod nazivom "More u djelima Jože Horvata"
KREATIVNE RADIONICE ZA SLOBODNO VRIJEME (utorak ili četvrtak od 18.00 sati)
Mladi knjižničari - utorak u 17:00 sati
Bebe u knjižnici - zadnji petak u mjesecu - 18.06.2010.
(17:00 do 18:00 sati - do 24. mjeseca, 18.00 do 19:00 sati - 25.do 36. mjeseca

----------


## Matilda

Pretpostavljam da se radi o igralištu uz prugu u Zvonimirovoj ulici u Grabriku, jer je još jedno igralište između Zvonimirove i Krešimirove.

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...stu-u-grabriku




> REDOVNA KOŠNJA TRAVE U ZVONIMIROVOJ ULICI U KARLOVCU OTKRILA LEGLO ZMIJA
> Zmije na dječjem igralištu u Grabriku!
> objavljeno 9.6.2010. u 16,13
> pošalji
> ispiši
> KARLOVAC - Leglo zmija pronašli su danas djelatnici Zelenila na dječjem igralištu u Grabriku. Još se utvrđuje da li se radi o otrovnicama pa se građane poziva na izniman oprez.
> Zmije su otkrivene nakon što je prostor oko igrališta pokošen kada su ostale bez svog sigurnog skrovišta.
> 
> O svemu su obavješteni veterinari, javna ustanova za zaštitu prirode  te gradski čelnici pa se na licu mjesta očekuje i dolazak dogradonačelnice Marine Kolaković.
> ...

----------


## Lavinija

Matilda jel znas kaj je bilo sa tim zmijama, kolko opce ima otrovnica u Klc

i mozemo li ovdje i zelite li: gdje sto kupiti u Klc

ja bi naprimjer narukvicu za komarce, a nemrem hodat od apoteke do apoteke, jeste kupile, znate di ima

iance pitala na Baniji preko puta Crkve, nemamo, ne radimo s njima, Amen

----------


## tina55

meni je frendica rekla da je za te narukvice pitala u ljekarni u Ulici kralja Tomislava i rekli su da će ih dobiti, pa rpobaj tamo

----------


## klija

Kupila te citronela narukvice (u Zgb), ali po meni uzalud para (17 kn. komad). Stavila na haljinicu jer nikako drugacije nije htjela, na bretelicu otraga na ledja, evo ima oko 7 uboda komaraca samo na ledjima, otprilike tu gdje je narukvica. Moram li i spominjati da drugdje na tijelu - nema uboda.
Je li itko probao ono sredstvo ze bebe o-12 mjeseci sto reklamira lanac drogerija?

----------


## Lavinija

citala na forumu da koriste,
klija mozda su tvoje stare (proso rok trajanja, ishlapile)

ja imam neki sprej od aromare od lani, prosle godine pomgo, sad mirisi al ne pomaze

----------


## klija

Situacija se pogoršava u našim pririječnim krajevima, sada grizu i odrasle nasprejane sa sprejom. Danas pitala u trgovini zdravom hranom, kaže gospođa u 100 ml vode složiti miks od (prirodnih) eteričnih ulja: 10 kapi geranija, 10 kapi lavande, 10 kapi citronele, 10 kapi čajevca i može, ali ne mora 10 kapi limuna. U raspršivač za odrasle, a za djecu miks od ulja umiješati u nevenovu mast ili neutralnu kremu.
Probam pa javim učinak...

----------


## tina55

hoće li ovaj mjesec biti Beba u knjižnici ili ne? pretprošli puta su tete rekle da je to zadnje druženje zbog ljeta, ali je ipak nakon toga bilo još jedno okupljanje koje smo propustili

----------


## klija

Raspored na webu veli da ne, tak da vjerojatno ništa prije rujna...

----------


## Lavinija

kupila narukvice na placu u ljekarni. kom 15 kn, vrijedi 5 dana od otvaranja

M. pikao jedan, nije sto posto ucinkovita, ali nije sva izbodena

klija, di je trgovina zdrave hrane u Klc ili DR

----------


## Matilda

Imaš na Turnju ljekarnu u kojoj možeš naći i zdravu hranu.

Za one koji još ne znaju, otvorila se slana soba u Karlovcu.
http://www.serenus-solnaterapija.hr/

----------


## nesica

I ja sam iz Karlovca,veliki pozdrav

----------


## luci07

Bok, nesica!

Pozdrav i ovdje!

----------


## Žabica

kad je ok dob za krenuti na bebe u knjižnici?

----------


## tina55

meni se čini da je najbolje ići kad beba sjedi ili puže, iako smo mi išli i prije i bilo nam je lijepo

----------


## andjelak

Jel bio netko u slanoj sobi,dojmovi ???

----------


## tina55

zna li netko kad će opet program za bebe u knjižnici?

----------


## Žabica

ima plakat na oglasnoj ploči, 24.09. od 17-18h.

----------


## tina55

> ima plakat na oglasnoj ploči, 24.09. od 17-18h.


onda ćemo mi doći

----------


## tina55

23. 9. je besplatan upis u knjižnicu za sve

----------


## Žabica

kako to misliš za sve? nisam skontala  :Smile:

----------


## Žabica

e dal za bebe u knjićnici moramo imati ono iz rodilišta? ne mogu nać kuverticu, smotana sam  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

> 23. 9. je besplatan upis u knjižnicu za sve


tako piše
http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...je-u-knjiznicu

a za bbebe u knjižnici ne moraš imati ništa, samo dođeš tamo na dječji odjel

----------


## Matilda

*U subotu 25.9. ispred ŠŠD Mladost na Rakovcu održava se 2. sajam udruga.*
Na Sajmu će biti i Rodin informativno-edukativni štand od 9 do 19 sati. 
Istovremeno obilježavamo i Tjedan dojenja na temu Deset koraka do uspješnog dojenja. 

*U 10 sati održat će se Mala škola dojenja, a u 12 sati radionica o platnenim pelenama.* 
*Mjesto održavanja radionica je u Maloj školi pored Gimnazije.* 

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane na radionice o dojenju i platnenim pelenama, te da svakako posjete i Rodin štand.

----------


## Žabica

> tako piše
> http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...je-u-knjiznicu
> 
> a za bbebe u knjižnici ne moraš imati ništa, samo dođeš tamo na dječji odjel


tnx...

ah sigurno će bit gužva u knjižnici.

----------


## Matilda

*VAŽNA OBAVIJEST!*

*Organizatori 2. sajma udruga zbog nepovoljnih vremenskih uvjeta promijenili su datum održavanja Sajma u nedjelju 26.9.

Pozivamo vas da posjetite Rodin informativno-edukativni štand u nedjelju na 2. sajmu udruga od 9 do 19 sati ispred ŠŠD Mladost na Rakovcu. 

Rodine radionice o platnenim pelenama i Mala škola dojenja se odgađaju.*

----------


## enchi

Da, teška kiša je u prognozi...

No, vidimo se u nedjelju na štandu!

----------


## Žabica

od gužve ni traga ni glasa... obnovila članstvo  :Wink:

----------


## tina55

i mi smo obnovili članstvo i bili na bebama u knjižnici  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

VAŽNO!!!

Na žalost, organizatori odgađaju Sajam do daljnjega, tako da neće biti ni Rodina štanda. 
Najvjerojatnije će Sajam biti u subotu 2. listopada.
Više ćemo znati u ponedjeljak.

Baš nas kiša zeza. :Cekam:

----------


## enchi

Da, baš šteta, prošle je godine bilo baš zanimljivo!

Veselim se idućoj prilici!

----------


## Matilda

Prošle godine je bilo fantastično. Nije nam se dalo doma.  :Klap: 

Vijest o odgodi s Mrežnice.
http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti...e-sajam-udruga

----------


## Honey

To vas mi malo nabrijavamo da jedva dočekate  :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Onda se vidimo sutra... jedva smo dočekali!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Matilda

Konačno dočekali i taj dan.

2.10. Sajam udruga u Karlovcu
Roda na Sajmu obilježava Tjedan dojenja.
Tamo smo za vas od 9 do 19 sati.

Vidimo se!

----------


## Lavinija

ovaj put nazalost bez mene
malu pomoc nudi jedna cura koja nije na forumu

----------


## lasada

Matilda draga, javi kad će biti sljedeći događaj u Karlovcu u vezi dojenja ili slično voljeli bismo i mi sudjelovati opet, ja bih voljela doći sa Larom pa popričati sa majkama dojiljama i ako treba prezentirati sa svojom Larom dojenje, stalno odgađamo dolazak na događaje jer nam se baš i ne poklapa termin pa se i dalje nadamo da ćemo i mi sa Plitvica biti od pomoći i da ćemo se doći družiti sa vama svima.
Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

cure,,imamo li sto u karlovcu da mogu upisati dvogodisnjaka,tipa neki sport,vjezbice sa ostalim klincima,da nije igraonica?

----------


## klija

Da, gimnastika u gimnastickom klubu Sokol, nasa klija je pocela ici kad je bila mladja od dvije godine u grupu od 2-4 godine, jako je zadovoljna i ona i mi. Treninzi su utorkom i cetvrtkom od 17.30 do 18.15, mjesecno kostaju 150 kuna, plus jednokratno 50 kuna godisnja clanarina.
Uvijek su najmanje dvije trenerice prisutne, vecinom i tri, vjezbe su vrlo jednostavne, a poticajne, uz uvazavanje dobi djece - uglavnom opusteno, veselo i zabavno.

----------


## enchi

E, da, i ja se slažem. I H. je u toj grupi, baš voli ići i mi smo zadovoljni.

----------


## call me mommy

onda se na jesen i mi pridruzujemo  :Wink:

----------


## tina55

> Da, gimnastika u gimnastickom klubu Sokol, nasa klija je pocela ici kad je bila mladja od dvije godine u grupu od 2-4 godine, jako je zadovoljna i ona i mi. Treninzi su utorkom i cetvrtkom od 17.30 do 18.15, mjesecno kostaju 150 kuna, plus jednokratno 50 kuna godisnja clanarina.
> Uvijek su najmanje dvije trenerice prisutne, vecinom i tri, vjezbe su vrlo jednostavne, a poticajne, uz uvazavanje dobi djece - uglavnom opusteno, veselo i zabavno.


s koliko točno godina ste se upisali?
zanima jer bi i mi išli, ali ne znam da li smo premali s 19 mjeseci?

----------


## klija

Upisali smo se u rujnu, a ona je napunila 2 godine u studenom. Buduci ciklus treninga ionako zavrsava sada u lipnju te su ljetni praznici do rujna, vjerujem da cete do tada biti bas naj-taman. 
Jednostavno, dodjite par puta, pa ako ide-ide, a ako ne, nikom nista. Tih prvih par "probnih" treninga nisam vidjela da se ikome naplatilo.

----------


## tina55

u rujnu ćemo imati 23 mjeseca i mislim da je to baš taman za krenuti  :Smile: 
hvala ti na ovoj info, nisam znala da ima u Karlovcu nešto već za 2 godine, mislila sam da je sve za bar malo veće

----------


## call me mommy

mi cemo danas na jahanje krenuti,,jedva cekam.

----------


## tina55

> mi cemo danas na jahanje krenuti,,jedva cekam.


 od koliko je to godina?

----------


## Matilda

Rodin besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Karlovcu

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Karlovcu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u subotu 7. svibnja 2011. od 10 do 12 sati na parkiralištu hotela Korana.
*
Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## tina55

dolazimo  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

> od koliko je to godina?


od 2 godine,bili smo jedan skolski sat,nesto manje ,40 min,mogu reci da je uzivao,brzo je skuzio kako se riktati na sredinu.
jedino nije hito kacigu,ali polako bumo i do toga dosli,,buduci da sada kroz ljeto namjeravamo ici cesce,,a na jesen onda pogledati kako je ono u Sokolu
http://www.konjicki-klub-karlovac.co...%C5%A1kola.htm

ovo je link za jahanje

----------


## Matilda

Sutra, *petak 13.5., od 9 do 16 sati ispred Zorin doma* bit će postavljen Rodin informativni štand. Bit će postavljeni i štandovi karlovačkih osnovnih škola, dječjih vrtića, društava i udruga jer je Karlovac domaćin gradova koji nose tituli Grad prijatelj djece.

----------


## Matilda

Već treću godinu karlovački ogranak udruge Roda sudjeluje na Sajmu udruga u Karlovcu.

*U subotu 24. rujna od 9 sati dođite na Promenadu (Šetalište dr. Franje Tuđmana) i posjetite Rodin štand.
*
Isti dan karlovački ogranak obilježava i Tjedan dojenja.

----------


## tina55

kad su upisi na gimnastiku u sokolu i gdje?
mi bi u ovu grupu od 2 do 4 godine

----------


## enchi

Počeli su od pretprošlog četvrtka! Ali nije kasno - prošle sezone su djeca kapala valjda cijelu godinu!  :Smile: 

Utorkom od 17,30 počinju malci! Pa do 18,15.

----------


## tina55

doći ćemo onda s malim zakašnjenjem vidjeti da li nam odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

enchi, je li gimnastika za malce samo utorkom, tj. jednom tjedno?

----------


## luci07

Mi smo išli kratko lani, ali koliko se sjećam, bilo je dva puta tjedno.

----------


## enchi

Yes. Dva puta tjedno!

----------


## tina55

smiju li roditelji sjediti u kutu za vrijeme treninga?

----------


## enchi

Daaa, nema problema. U početku smo čak i vježbali s djecom. S vremenom smo se udaljavali sve dalje i dalje. Neki i skroz van. Kako koje dijete dopusti!  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Update!

Ovo što sam napisala je bilo tako prošle godine, sad mi muž kaže da više skoro pa nema mjesta za roditelje jer je sve puno nekakvih strunjača.  :Confused:  Mislim, ne čudim se strunjačama u gimnastičkoj dvorani  :Grin: , već mi nije jasno kak su ju uspjeli zatrpati do te mjere da nema mjesta uza zid, kako je do sada bilo...

Roditelj sada uglavnom čekaju gore, na balkonu.

----------


## call me mommy

rode na sajmu udruga u karlovcu,,ljepe i pristupacne! :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

> rode na sajmu udruga u karlovcu,,ljepe i pristupacne!


 :Cool: 

Hvala!

I hvala svima koji ste došli, razmijenili iskustva, pohvalili naše letke, kupili naše proizvode i time pomogli rad Udruge.

----------


## luci07

Mi smo zakasnili, baš mi je bilo žao. Došli smo oko 2 jer prije nismo mogli i više nije bilo skoro nikog, iako smo čuli da traje do 3. :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

> Mi smo zakasnili, baš mi je bilo žao. Došli smo oko 2 jer prije nismo mogli i više nije bilo skoro nikog, iako smo čuli da traje do 3.


Već su se nakon 13 sati udruge počele pakirati. 
Mi smo ostali među zadnjima.

----------


## luci07

Baš mi je žao da smo propustili. I zbog vas i cijelog programa. Al vidjela sam slikice na fejsu, baš vam je bio lijep štandić (i vi s njim)  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

uuuuu, otišao nam topic u bezdan. :Rolling Eyes: 

Ajmo ga malo podignuti s lijepim vijestima.

http://www.kaportal.hr/grad-program-pomoci-novorodjence



> *Grad nastavlja s programom pomoći roditeljima – za novorođenče 1.500 kuna*
> 
> _Grad Karlovac nastavlja s programom pomoći za novorođenčad koja u 2012. godini iznosi 1.500 kuna po djetetu. Kako javljaju u gradskoj upravi, pravo na pomoć ostvaruju svi građani – roditelji, s prebivalištem na području Grada Karlovca, za djecu rođenu u 2012. godini. Kako napominju, za ostvarivanje prava na pomoć za novorođenu djecu, roditelji trebaju podnijeti zahtjev Upravnom odjelu za društvene djelatnosti, te uz zahtjev Upravnom odjelu za društvene djelanosti priložit presliku rodnog lista djeteta, dokaz od državljanstvu roditelja, odnosno skrbnika ili posvojitelja koji podnosi zahtjev i uvjerenje o prebivalištu za oba roditelja, skrbnika ili posvojitelja odnosno dokaz o privremenom ili stalnom boravku za roditelja stranca na području grada Karlovca,__- Upravni odjel za društvene djelatnosti može zahtijevati i druge dokaze u svezi ostvarivanja prava ukoliko se za to ukaže potreba. Utvrdit će pravo na isplatu pomoći, te izdati potvrdu temeljem koje će se pomoć isplatiti na blagajni Grada Karlovca, kažu u gradskoj upravi._
> 
> _KAportal.hr_

----------


## call me mommy

ajd trudnice na tecaj,,,tek nas se pet okupilo.

----------


## call me mommy

http://ots.com.hr/tecaj-psihofizicke-pripreme-za-porod/

----------


## petrunjela87

evo i ja bih vam se pridružila  :Very Happy:  mama 4-mjesečne curice  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

hej,,nazovi pa se prijavi,,mi smo na tecaju za trudnice a imaju i vjezbe za trudnice i posle poroda  :Smile:

----------


## silkica

Da i ovdje postavim pitanje,nadaću se odgovoru:Gdje u Karlovcu povoljno kupiti trudničku odjeću.Karlovac mi je najbliži,da ne idem čak u Zagreb radi nekoliko stvari...Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima!

----------


## Matilda

U C&A.

Mislim da ima i Takko.

----------


## silkica

Super!Znači,ima u Supernovi!Ne treba mi puno stvari,voljela bih naći traperice,i možda još ponešto :Smile: .Znam da ima i u onom butiku Stars,ali nije bio baš neki izbor,a i bili su mi nekako skupi(u ono vrijeme).Da li su cijene o.k.?

----------


## enchi

*@pertunjela87* - dobrodošla k nama!  :Very Happy: 

*@silkica* - Ja sam si kupila u C&A tuniku i tajice, ok su cijenom i kvalitetom. Ali za te pare se obučeš na forumskoj burzi tri puta!  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

*U četvrtak 20. rujna u 19 sati u GK “Ivan Goran Kovačić” (Ilirska dovorana) održat će se projekcija dokumentarnog filma „Sloboda porodu“ koji progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom tog osobitog i važnog trenutka.* 

Naime, zahvaljujući trudu i upornosti udruge Roda, Karlovac i još jedanaest hrvatskih gradova uvršteni su na popis gradova u 50-ak država svijeta u kojima će se istovremeno održati projekcija filma i započeti velika kampanja za prava žena za slobodu poroda.

U 60-minutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram rodilja. Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane da pogledaju film i pridruže nam se nakon filma u razgovoru o tome kakav porod želimo.
Ulaz je besplatan.

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------


## Matilda

U subotu 29. rujna na Šetalištu dr. Franje Tuđmana (Promenada) od 9 do 14 sati posjetite Rodin štand na Sajmu udruga.

Istovremeno obilježavamo i Tjedan dojenja.
Štand je informativno-edukativan, a možete kupiti i Rodine proizvode (majice i pelene).

----------


## plemkinja

Pozdrav svima!
S obzirom da živim u Slunju, trudnica sam, zanima me je li postoji u ambulanti u Slunju kakav tečaj za trudnice? Makar jednom u 2 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Čula sam da se uzv kukova na Švarči ne čeka dugo, imate li kakva iskustva, da li ste zadovoljni pregledom i koji dr.ga radi?

Hvala!

----------


## enchi

Ima li zainteresiranih;

Obiteljski centar planira u prvoj polovici veljače započeti s radionicama UNICEF-ovog programa *"RASTIMO ZAJEDNO"*.
Planirani termin provođenja ciklusa radionica je ponedjeljkom u poslijepodnevnim satima. Detaljnije ćemo dogovoriti nakon konzultacija s prijavljenim roditeljima.

Predbilježiti se možete osobno u OC-u, telefonom ili putem e-maila.

*Obiteljski centar Karlovačke županije*
Ivana Meštrovića 10, Karlovac
047/411-446, 411-429
obiteljski-centar@oc-karlovac.hr

----------


## duga30

Kada ce nam Rodice doci u Karlovac da nam pregledaju autosjedalice? Ja uvijek sumnjam u to da li je dobro postavljena. A kad  Rode pregledaju onda sam mirna.

----------


## Matilda

Za sada pregleda nema jer samo jedna članica savjetnica za AS.

Jednom mjesečno pregledi su u Zg.

----------


## duga30

Matilda, hvala ns odgovoru. I bas mi je zao...

----------


## call me mommy

ali zato: http://kaportal.hr/podrska-dojenju-karlovcanke  :Smile:

----------

